# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] ( من محطةِ مصر .. لـ أي مكان في أي عَصْر ) ..

## حكيم عيووون

00محطة مصر - ميدان رمسيس -00 
في المكان دا بنشوف مصر
تاريخ في وشوش الناس وجغرافيا في ملامحهم
اللى رايح واللى جاي ..
عيون مبلولة بدمعها وعيون بيلمع ضحكها 
الموضوع دا أوحتلي بيه جيهان محمد على من خلال مشاركتها في القهوة
" محطة مصر .. لمحمد ابو زيد " 
إيه رأيكم من هنا .. من محطة مصر
نتحرك لمكان في مصر
ونشوفه .. دلوقتي أو في أي عصر
تاريخه .. آثاره .. ناسه .. ارتباطنا بيه - عمل .. إقامة .. زيارة ........... الخ - 
حديثٌ عن المكان ..  
في انتظار أول زيارة أو إقامة 
في مكان من محطة مصر 
تحياتي 

  





حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

استنوا ..استنوا

قطر الصعيد وصل

من فضلكوا

إستعدوا للرحله

هاخدكوا فى زيارة ل

(عروس الصعيد)

المنيا

أهلا بيكوا

اصل تسميتها

يرجع الى الاسم الفرعونى ( منعت خوفو ) ويعنى مرضعة خوفو - 

وفى العصر الاسلامى اطلق عليها 
( منية بن خصيب ) – 

ثم اطلق عليها ( منيا الفولى ) تيمنا بالعارف بالله الاستاذ على بن محمد على المصرى الشهير ب ( أبو احمد الفولى ) .

وشعارها رأس نفرتيتى




ماتقلقوش المسافة مش بعيده

3ساعات ونص بالقطر

هانعدى على محطة الجيزة

وبعدها بنى سويف

وندخل على المنيا

المنيا محافظة طويلة مراكزها على خط واحد

فيها أجمل وأطول كورنيش فى الجمهورية





أول مركز هانمر عليه

مغاغة ودا طبعا معروف كان منه

عميد الأدب العربى دكتور طه حسين

هانسيبه وندخل على

بنى مزار - مطاى - سمالوط

وبعده ندخل على مدينة المنيا عاصمة المحافظة

وبعدها مراكز

أبوقرقاص - ملوى - ديرمواس

وديرمواس آخر مركز من مراكز المنيا ويمكن كلكوا بتسمعوا عنه علشان ابناء ديرمواس هم اللى قطعوا شريط السكه الحديد على الجنود الإنجليز أثناء ثورة 19 وأنقلب القطر بالجنود اللى فيه

ودا كان يوم18 مارس وبتحتفل فيه المنيا بعيدها القومى


من آثار المنيا الفرعونية

تونا الجبل







بنى حسن الشروق(وسميت الشروق علشان موقعها على الضفه الشرقيه من النيل)


تل العمارنة







وفيها آثار يونانية ورومانية

كنيسة أثرية




دير السيده مريم العذراء




وفيها منطقة البهنسا من الآثار الإسلامية




وعلى فكرة المحافظة كلها تقع على النيل

وأغلبها على الضفة الغربية منه

بدأ يبقى فيه مدن جديده ومدن صناعية شرق النيل

وكمان

المنيا فيها جامعة من أجمل جامعات مصر


أرجو إنكوا تكونوا استمتعتوا بالرحلة دى

للمنيا

(عروس الصعيد)

مع أطيب أمنياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا علي الموضوع اخي حكيم عيون*
*و شكرا علي تعريفنا بمحافظة المنيا اختنا فراشة و ان كانت جولة بسيطة تحتاج الكثير و الكثير من الصفحات*
**

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فراشة

فعلا قدرتي تنقلينا بموضوعك الجميل إلى عروس الصعيد

إلمنيا

شوفنا التاريخ ولمسنا الجغرافيا
وفكرتينى بمقاومة الشعب المصري للإنجليز - الإنجليزُ الذين شربوا دمَ الشعوب -
في ثورة 19
وفكرتينا بأهالي دير مواس
أما قطعوا خطوط السكة الحديد على القطر الإنجليزي المُحمل بالأسلحة لضرب أسيوط
وقلبوا القطر وقاوموا الإنجليز ببسالة

فراشة

موضوعك جميل يابنت إلمنيا
كلمتينا عن المنيا التاريخ والجغرافيا
إيه رأيك تكلمينا عن الناس
ملامحهم
لبسهم المميز
طريقة تفكيرهم
أحلامهم
....
الخ ..

في انتظارك
وأعرفُ أن لديك الكثير

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *شكرا علي الموضوع اخي حكيم عيون*
> *و شكرا علي تعريفنا بمحافظة المنيا اختنا فراشة و ان كانت جولة بسيطة تحتاج الكثير و الكثير من الصفحات*
> **


إبن طيبة

أزدادُ شرفاًً بتشريفك للموضوع

وفعلاً زى مابتقول إن الموضوع يحتاج إلى الكثير
عشان كده أنا طلبت من فراشة تكلمنا أكتر وأكتر
وأستشعرُ أن لديها الكثير فيما يخص عروس الصعيد " إلمنيا "

فراشة
أهو مش أنا لوحدى اللى بقول فيه كتير
إبن طيبة كمان معايا

تحياتي

إبن طيبة
في انتظار رحلتك


حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 00محطة مصر - ميدان رمسيس -00
> 
> في المكان دا بنشوف مصر
> تاريخ في وشوش الناس وجغرافيا في ملامحهم
> اللى رايح واللى جاي ..
> عيون مبلولة بدمعها وعيون بيلمع ضحكها 
> الموضوع دا أوحتلي بيه جيهان محمد على من خلال مشاركتها في القهوة
> " محطة مصر .. لمحمد ابو زيد " 
> إيه رأيكم من هنا .. من محطة مصر
> ...


 
دائماً ما كنت أعتقد أن محطة مصر هى الماكيت المصغر و المعبر بصدق عن كل فئات الشعب المصرى
فمنها وإليها يتوجه كل الناس ... فيها وعلى أرصفتها يمكنك أن تجد كل الوجوه ... كل القصص ... كل الأحلام ... كل الطموحات أو كل الإنكسارات ... إنها الحياة مصغرة فى مصر
حتى شكل القطارات بعرباتها ومقاعدها وكل مفرداتها يمكنها أن تكون خير سفير عن المكان الذى تذهب إليه وطبيعة البشر الذين تقلهم منه أوإليه....!!
أعترف أننى لست من هواة السفر رغم إقتناعى التام بفوائده وآثاره على الإنسان ... ربما لعقدة قديمة عندى منذ الصغر وهى أننى كنت دائماً مضطرة لعدم الإستقرار فى مكان واحد لفترة طويلة نظراً لعمل والدى كشرطى وطبيعة عمله التى كانت تحتم عليه التنقل بإستمرار بين المحافظات.... وهكذا كنت دائماً مضطرة للسفر ومضطرة لمعايشة ألم الفراق والبعد عن الأصحاب والاماكن التى ألفتها وأحببتها مرات ومرات وكانت هذه التجربة موجعة كثيراً بالنسبة لى...
أعشق السفر والترحال بالخيال.... ولكنى أكرهة بالجسد والمادة.....،،

حكيم عيووون
 :f: 
موضوعك من نوعية المواضيع التى تستهوينى لأنه لا يبحث فقط فى معالم المدن والأماكن داخل مصرنا الحبيبة ولكنه يتطرق أيضاً لمعالم الإنسان وجغرافية النفوس والطبائع 
ولعلك تعلم ان فى محافظة كالشرقية مثلا -وهى التى أنتمى إليها- يتنوع الناس وتختلف طبائعهم ليس فقط من مدينة إلى مدينة ولكن من قرية إلى قرية ومن عزبة إلى عزبة تجد الوجوه داخل المكان تكون لها نفس الملامح ونفس التعبيرات والميول وهذا على النطاق الضيق جداً للمكان تجد لهم عاداتهم الخاصة فى الزواج والميلاد والمآتم والعرف السائد فى حل مشاكلهم وخلافاتهم  ... وحتى فى القاهرة وهى من عشت فيها الجزء الأكبر من حياتى تختلف الناس فيها من حى لحى فنجد مثلا حى كالمعادى يكثر فيه الصعايدة المهاجرين منذ سنوات بعيدة ويتركزون فى أماكن معينة  ويمتهنون مهن معينة عادة تكون فى مجال البناء والمقاولات كما يكثر فيها النوبيون ويعيشوا ثقافتهم الكاملة ويحافظون على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم بكل حزم وصرامة....!! وكانت لى صدقات متعددة من الفئتين ولمست فيهما كيف أن الموطن الأصلى له تأثير طاغى على الشخصية والتصرف والسلوك هذا ناهيك على الملامح والمعالم الشكلية لهذه الفئات... وتذكر أننى أتحدث هنا عن حى واحد فقط فى القاهرة....
القاهرة تحديداً ونظراً لطبيعتها كعاصمة لمصر تجد الإختلاف والتنوع بين الناس ملاحظ جدا وشديد السطوع فى حين نجد هذا الإختلاف يقل نوعا ما بين مواطنى المحافظات الأخرى ولكن هناك طبعا الإختلافات ولكنها ليست بالوضوح الموجود فى القاهرة
ومحطة مصر نظرا لوجودها فى القاهرة والقاهرة هى قبلة أحلام كل المصريين ... ففيها وبكل بساطة تجد كل المصريين....!!

جذبتنى مشاركة فراشة الرائعة فقد عرفتنى انا شخصياً بمحافظة كنت أجهل الكثير عنها .... وفى رأيى المتواضع ان الصعيد هو أكثر قطاعات مصر محافظة على مصريته وصبغته المصرية المميزة وأقل تأثراً بالوافدين والغازيين الذين توافدوا علينا أو غزونا منذ فجر التاريخ وأمنية شخصية لى أن أزوره فى يوم من الأيام لأستنشق عبير مصر الأكثر نقاءاً ووضوحاً...،،

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذى أتمنى له النجاح وأن يحظى بالتفاعل الذى يستحقه ... سعيدة وفخورة أن كان لى دوراً فى إلهامك بهذا الموضوع المتميز .... وأمنيتى لك أن تبقى دائماً كما أنت ....عاشقاً لتراب هذا الوطن
تحياتى وتقديرى

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> دائماً ما كنت أعتقد أن محطة مصر هى الماكيت المصغر و المعبر بصدق عن كل فئات الشعب المصرى
> 
> فمنها وإليها يتوجه كل الناس ... فيها وعلى أرصفتها يمكنك أن تجد كل الوجوه ... كل القصص ... كل الأحلام ... كل الطموحات أو كل الإنكسارات ... إنها الحياة مصغرة فى مصر
> حتى شكل القطارات بعرباتها ومقاعدها وكل مفرداتها يمكنها أن تكون خير سفير عن المكان الذى تذهب إليه وطبيعة البشر الذين تقلهم منه أوإليه....!!
> أعترف أننى لست من هواة السفر رغم إقتناعى التام بفوائده وآثاره على الإنسان ... ربما لعقدة قديمة عندى منذ الصغر وهى أننى كنت دائماً مضطرة لعدم الإستقرار فى مكان واحد لفترة طويلة نظراً لعمل والدى كشرطى وطبيعة عمله التى كانت تحتم عليه التنقل بإستمرار بين المحافظات.... وهكذا كنت دائماً مضطرة للسفر ومضطرة لمعايشة ألم الفراق والبعد عن الأصحاب والاماكن التى ألفتها وأحببتها مرات ومرات وكانت هذه التجربة موجعة كثيراً بالنسبة لى...
> أعشق السفر والترحال بالخيال.... ولكنى أكرهة بالجسد والمادة.....،، 
> حكيم عيووون
> 
> موضوعك من نوعية المواضيع التى تستهوينى لأنه لا يبحث فقط فى معالم المدن والأماكن داخل مصرنا الحبيبة ولكنه يتطرق أيضاً لمعالم الإنسان وجغرافية النفوس والطبائع 
> ...


جيهان 
فين ياجيهان الكلام عن الشرقية والشراقوة
أهل الجود والكرم والجدعنة .. 
الموضوع دا مش موضوعي
دا موضوع كل الأعضاء 
جيهان 
من فضلك عاوزين تقرير كامل عن الشرقية
هههههههههههههههههههه
صوت وصورة ياأستااذة 
في انتظارك 
القطر جاي أهو 

 



حكيم عيووون

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حمدلله ع السلامة حكيم عيون
سعيد و الله بعودتك تاني
تحيتي

تفتكر ممكن حد يحكي قصة شعب و ما يحسس اللي بيسمع باي ملل ؟ مجرد سؤال*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *حمدلله ع السلامة حكيم عيون*
> *سعيد و الله بعودتك تاني*
> *تحيتي*
> **
> *تفتكر ممكن حد يحكي قصة شعب و ما يحسس اللي بيسمع باي ملل ؟ مجرد سؤال*


 
أخي العزيز / إبن طيبة

الحمد لله .. الله يسلمك
وأزدادُ شرفاً باستقبالك الكريم

من أولها سؤال جامد كده ياابن طيبة
طب استنى عليا حتى اما آخد نفسي
ههههههههههههههههههه 



> *تفتكر ممكن حد يحكي قصة شعب و ما يحسس اللي بيسمع باي ملل ؟ مجرد سؤال*


ممكن لو مش مجرد حكي
ممكن لو النظرة تأملية تتسم بالتحليل
وطرح الأسئلة ..
ممكن لو الصورة مش مجرد نسخ مطابق للواقع ..

وعلى فكرة إنت واسكندراني
بتقدموا التاريخ بطريقة لاتبعث على الملل
لأنكم بتعرضوا موضوعاتكم من خلال نظرة تأملية تحليلية ..
والطريقة دي مهمة لأنها بتكشف عن المسكوت عنه في التاريخ

يوسف شاهين أما عمل فيلم المهاجر
كان بيقدم ابن رشد في التاريخ المحاط بيه
بطريقة تحليلية لعصر  كامل
على المسنوى السياسي والإجتماعي والإقتصاي والثقافي ...... الخ
لم يكن يعتمد على مجرد الحكي ..

يبقى ممكن .. ولا إيه ؟

إبن طيبة

في اتنظار روعة ماسوف تقدمه هنا - من محطة مصر  لأي مكان في أي عصر-...........




 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أخي العزيز / إبن طيبة
> 
> الحمد لله .. الله يسلمك
> وأزدادُ شرفاً باستقبالك الكريم
> 
> من أولها سؤال جامد كده ياابن طيبة
> طب استنى عليا حتى اما آخد نفسي
> ههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل يا استاذ حكيم
لي عودة عشان احكيلكم عن الغردقة المدينة اللي بقت بتسري في دمي 
ولكن القطار مش بيروح الغردقة 
ينفع تغير عنوان الموضوع يبقى من موقف اوتوبيسات السوبرجيت لأي مكان في مصر ؟
   

وحاجة مهمة كمان قبل ما انسى 

































































كان فيلم المصير مش المهاجر 
 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على الموضوع الجميل يا حكيم عيون
الأول خليني أرحب بيك وأقولك حمد الله على السلامة
ونورت أبناء مصر ومتغيبش علينا تاني كدة  :: 
بجد افتقدنا مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك الراقية الفترة اللي فاتت

بالنسبة لمحطة مصر ليها أكيد معانا ذكريات رائعة وجميلة وأكيد كل واحد فينا في يوم من الأيام مر عليها
وركب منها قطار وسافر بيه لمكان على أرض مصر
سافرت من محطة مصر لأسوان سبع مرات
منهم مرة قضيت في القطار 28 ساعة  :: 
كان معسكر تابع للمدرسة وكنا ساعات ننزل من القطر نتمشى شوية ونحصله 
أيام وذكريات ما تتنسيش في محطة مصر

وفي كمان مشهد في السينما عمري ما نسيته هو يمكن مكانشي في محطة مصر لكنه متعلق بالقطارات
المشهد الخاص بصلاح ذو الفقار وشادية في فيلم أغلى من حياتي لما كانوا في مطروح وهو مستنيها في محطة القطارات علشان يسافر معاها وهيا وصلت بعد ما القطار سافر  :2: 

حاجي تاني واتكلم عن سفرية من سفرياتي لأسوان من محطة مصر وأهل أسوان الطيبين واستقبالهم الرائع 

كل الشكر ليك على موضوعك الجميل والمعبر عن معاني كتير بنحب نسمعها ونشوفها في قلوب وعيون المصريين
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *موضوع جميل يا استاذ حكيم*
> 
> *لي عودة عشان احكيلكم عن الغردقة المدينة اللي بقت بتسري في دمي* 
> *ولكن القطار مش بيروح الغردقة* 
> *ينفع تغير عنوان الموضوع يبقى من موقف اوتوبيسات السوبرجيت لأي مكان في مصر ؟*
> *  *  
> *وحاجة مهمة كمان قبل ما انسى*  
> *كان فيلم المصير مش المهاجر* 
> **


 
سندريلا المنتدى

أهلاً  بيكي وبالغردقة
ومشاركتك المِبَرَّقّة ..

بخصوص تغيير عنوان الموضوع
هتلاقيه في جيب الكرسي اللي هتقعدي وراه في السوبرجيت
ومعاه جرنال الأهرام إصدار سنة 1919 
هتلاقي كمان موز وبوستر لصورة قرد هيسرق منك الموز
وكمان إزازة بيبسي إزاز .. - إبقي هاتي معاكي الفتَّاحة .. ماتنسيش -

نيجي بقى  لموضوع المصير
مش الهجرة مصير ياسندريلا
وبعدين إيه الفرق؟ !!!!!!!!
ما الاتنين عاملهم يوفس هاشين
على  فكرة هبقى اتكلم عن الليم فين دول لأنهم من أهم ألفااااااااااااااااااااامه 

سندريلا

بشكرك على التبريق .. ومن ثمَّ التنبيه
ووجودك في الموضوع يزيده ثراء
وعاوزين بقى نعرف الغردقة وناسها في مراية روحك هتبقى إزاي ..
وياريت تحجزي بسرعة في السوبرجيت ..

تحياتي






 
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الله على الموضوع الجميل يا حكيم عيون
> 
> الأول خليني أرحب بيك وأقولك حمد الله على السلامة
> ونورت أبناء مصر ومتغيبش علينا تاني كدة 
> بجد افتقدنا مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك الراقية الفترة اللي فاتت 
> بالنسبة لمحطة مصر ليها أكيد معانا ذكريات رائعة وجميلة وأكيد كل واحد فينا في يوم من الأيام مر عليها
> وركب منها قطار وسافر بيه لمكان على أرض مصر
> سافرت من محطة مصر لأسوان سبع مرات
> منهم مرة قضيت في القطار 28 ساعة 
> ...


 




> الله على الموضوع الجميل يا حكيم عيون
> 
> الأول خليني أرحب بيك وأقولك حمد الله على السلامة
> ونورت أبناء مصر ومتغيبش علينا تاني كدة 
> بجد افتقدنا مشاركاتك وموضوعاتك الراقية الفترة اللي فاتت


 

الأُستاذة المُبدعة دائما ..

قَلْبُ مِصْر

الأول سيبيني مرة أشكرك على تميزك ..
وعلى تشجيعك المستمر لكل أعضاء المنتدى
وعلى استطاعةِ روحِك القويةِ ..
فى الجمع بين إبداعٍ راقٍ مستمر ..
 - من خلال موضوعاتك وردودك -
وعملك الإداري فيما يخص هذا الصرح ..

- أبناءُ مِصْر - ..

ثانياً .. الله يسلِّمك ..
وإطراءٌ وتشجيعٌ منك دائماً - أتمنى أن اكون على قَدْْرِه - 




> بالنسبة لمحطة مصر ليها أكيد معانا ذكريات رائعة وجميلة وأكيد كل واحد فينا في يوم من الأيام مر عليها
> وركب منها قطار وسافر بيه لمكان على أرض مصر


 
محطة القطر !!!!!!!!!

كتير اقعد فيها حتى ونا مش مسافر
وأسيب نفسي للمسافات ..

قطر رايح وقطر جاي
مع كل رشفة  شاي
شبابيك ورا بعضها
راسمة جواها أهلها
طابور بيجري في عيوني
 لقطر شايل مُدُن ..
 يوَدِّيها لمُدُن .. 




> سافرت من محطة مصر لأسوان سبع مرات
> منهم مرة قضيت في القطار 28 ساعة 
> كان معسكر تابع للمدرسة وكنا ساعات ننزل من القطر نتمشى شوية ونحصله 
> أيام وذكريات ما تتنسيش في محطة مصر 
> وفي كمان مشهد في السينما عمري ما نسيته هو يمكن مكانشي في محطة مصر لكنه متعلق بالقطارات
> المشهد الخاص بصلاح ذو الفقار وشادية في فيلم أغلى من حياتي لما كانوا في مطروح وهو مستنيها في محطة القطارات علشان يسافر معاها وهيا وصلت بعد ما القطار سافر  
> حاجي تاني واتكلم عن سفرية من سفرياتي لأسوان من محطة مصر وأهل أسوان الطيبين واستقبالهم الرائع


قَلْبُ مِصْر

في انتظار رحلة من السبع رحلات
وأكيد الذاكرة عندك هتكون مُبدعة في الحَكْي ..
وامَّا هتنزلي من القطر هننزل معاكي ونشرب شاي ونحَصَّلُه ..
وربنا يستر وماحدش يتوه ..





> كل الشكر ليك على موضوعك الجميل والمعبر عن معاني كتير بنحب نسمعها ونشوفها في قلوب وعيون المصريين


 
قََلْْبُ مِصْر

بشكرك .. ياصاحبة الإبداع الرائع
والفكر المستنير

تحياتي





 
حكيم عيووون

----------


## ابن طيبة

*علي الرغم من ان الحي الذي اسكن فيه يبعد عن اقرب محطة قطار بثمانية كيلومترات و هي محطة الجيزة الا انني سوف اصحبكم معي لمكان اقل ما يوصف به انه مهد الحضارة ... دعوني اصحبكم الي نزلة السمان حيث تقع اعلي هذا الحي البسيط هضبة تحوي اروع اثار الدنيا قاطبة ... الاهرامات** و حارسها الابدي ابو الهول ... الرابض اسفل الهضبة يحتضن بين يديه البيوت البسيطة التي كانت منذ فترة بسيطة مبنية بالحجر و الطوب اللبن قبل ان يتحول اصحابها للسياحة و تجارة الاثار فصاروا في بحبوحة من العيش تمكنهم من بناء القصور ... و قد كان* 




*الاهرامات ... نزلة السمان ... كيف نعشق التاريخ*

*ان تبدأ طفولتك و انت تطالع يوميا اثرا بحجم الاهرامات ... تجري حافي القدمين تلهب حرارة الصحراء قدميك لتختبيء خلف احد الاحجار الواقعة في حرم الاهرامات و ابو الهول و انت تلهو مع رفاقك بلعبة الاستغماية ...** تتابع ضوء الشمس و هو يتسلل علي وجه ابو الهول صباحا في استحياء حتي ينحسر عنه عند الغروب ...... تتلمس بدنه الذي اصابته الشيخوخة و عوامل التعرية و محاولات هيئة الاثار المستميتة لعلاجه ... حتي يظهر لنا بمظهره المهيب هذا ....تطالع الابار في كل مكان ... و تجول بخيالك كيف كان اجدادنا من الاف السنين يرتون من هذه الابار عند انحسار مياه الفيضان* 
*اقول ان تبدا طفولتك و انت تطالع هذه الاثار .... تنغرس في وجدانك كل معاني الشموخ و الاباء .... قليل من من يشعر بذلك و يتعامل مع هذه الاثار بمثل هذه الحساسية و الحب الذي تشعر احيانا انه حب متبادل بين طرفين لا من طرف واحد هو انت * 
*كثيرا ما اتحسس هذه الاحجار فيسري هذا التيار الذي يهز كياني هزا – دعوني اصف لكم هذه الشعور او دعوني اشبهه بالتيار الذي يسري في جسد احدكم عندما يلمس يد معشوقته للمرة الاولي ... هذا هو اقرب احساس لما احسه عندما المس احجار ابو الهول او الاهرامات او المعابد المتناثرة هنا و هناك –  عندها ينساب من هذه الاحجار فيض من صفحات التاريخ تتجسد كما تتجسد الشخوص في احلامنا*
*هنا حيث اجلس مرت جيوش رمسيس الثاني في طريقها الي سوريا لتكون اعظم امبراطورية عرفها التاريخ و سبقتها جيوش احمس و تحتمس  ... هنا اتي الغزاة من الشرق و الغرب ليطالعوا عظمة هذه الابنية ... فيشعرون بتضاؤلهم امامها ... فتصيبهم الرهبة ... حتي يستسلموا لثورات هذا الشعب المسالم فيرحلوا بدون اي اراقة للدماء ... هنا مر عمرو بن العاص فاتحا ارض القبط فاستقبله قساوستها استقبال الفاتحين ... و اصابتهم الدهشة عندما قارنوا بينه و بين قائد جيوش الروم ... فهذا الاعرابي الرث الثياب و الذي يعلوا وجهه غبار السفر لا تبدو عليه اي اثار للثراء ... يجيء و يذهب بلا حرس و لا هيلمان ... يتكيء علي جذع شجرة و يرتشف بعض الماء من احد هذه الابار و يتناول تميرات يسد بها جوعه .... هنا اتي نابليون في زهو و خيلاء و عندما طالع هذه الاوتاد ... اصابه الياس و شعر بالدونية في مواجهتها*
*هذه البلدة التي تدعي نزلة السمان قال وانها اكتسبت هذا الاسم من طائر السمان الذي كان ينزل اليها عند فيضان النيل فيغرق هذه القرية بمساكنها فياتي السمان ليجد مكانا رطبا يعيش فيه .... و قيل لان سيدي حمد السمان قد نزل بها فسميت نزلة السمان ... و سيدي حمد السمان كما يقولون احد ولاة الله الصالحين ....هناك قبر مجهول في احد المعابد عند سفح هرم خوفو يقولون ان هذا القبر يخص سيدي حمد السمان ... ما زال بعض الاهالي يتبركون بهذا القبر !!*
*لو زار احدكم النزلة قبل ثلاثون عاما ما تعرف عليها اليوم .... كانت تخلوا الا من بعض البيوت الطينية المتناثرة هنا و هناك و قد عرشت بسيقان النخيل ... كان يحدها من الجهة الشرقية و حتي نهر النيل زراعات القمح و الذرة و الخضراوات اما من الغرب فكانت هضبة الاهرامات تليها الصحراء حتي الفيوم و الاسكندرية  ... و تتناثر بجوار ابو الهول مقابر اهالي النزلة تستطيع ان تميزها من بعيد بشجرة الجميز العملاقة التي كان يحلو لي الجلوس علي احد فروعها العملاقة متاملا وجه ابو الهول الذي تعلوه تلك الابتسامة الغامضة الساحرة المتواضعة في ذات الوقت .... كم دارت بيننا من حوارات لو كنت سجلتها ...*



*تغيرت النزلة الان و غطتها المباني الاسمنتية .... ازالو المقابر ... حتي شجرة الجميز اصبحت اثرا بعد عين ... و قاموا بتشويه حرم الاهرامات بالسور الحجري الذي بنوه حديثا و لم يتبق لي الا سطح المنزل لاكمل حوراتي مع ابو الهول او لالقي عليه التحية
ازيلت نزلة السمان القديمة و كم ازيل من قبلها مات ملوك مصر العظام و جاء غيرهم تتغير الدنيا كل يوم و تبقي الاهرامات باقية ابد الدهر*
*تذكر انك حينما تقف امام ابا الهول بين ذراعيه فانك تقف في ذات المكان الذي وقف فيه خفرع بعد انتهاء بناؤه ... و وقف فيه تحتمس ليسطر النبوءة التي تنبأها له ابو الهول بانه سيحكم مصر ... نعم انت تقف حيث وقف هؤلاء العمالقة ... فاي زهو تشعر به*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله يا أستاذ معتز 
 :BRAWA: 
بجد سرد رائع لذكريات أروع عن الاهرام ونزلة السمان اللى حبتها جدااااااا من كلامك والله :f: 
قريت كلامك أكتر من خمس مرات وحسيت إنى عايزة أرد على جملة جملة.... وكلمة كلمة كمان
أشكرك بجد على الذكريات الجميلة اللى عيشتهالنا معاك دى وحقيقى ما أجمل أن تشاهد مصر بعيون من يعشقوها 
وأنت عاشق لها بكل تأكيد فزدنا أرجوك من ذكرياتك مع مصر وأماكنها التى تبدو بسيطة وعادية من الخارج ولكنها تحوى كل جمال وأصالة التاريخ من الداخل ... وأنا أول المتابعين والمتلهفين لسماعك أيها الراوى البارع
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة

أيها الحكَّاءُ البارع ..
هكذا يأتي الحكْيُ لا على سبيل النسخ المُمِل ..
تحياتي لك يارَجُل ..
أن جاء حكْيُكَ مغزولاً بهذه الطاقةِ الوجدانيةِ التي أضافت منظوراً جديداً للرؤية ..
هكذا العينُ حين تلمس الأشياءَ بعقلٍ واعٍ وقلبٍ يرقصُ على معزوفةٍ تحليليةٍ 
تفتحُ بِحاراً للغوص وانتقاءِ الفريدِ من اللؤلؤ ..
لؤلؤُ الحَكايا .. حين تُحَرِّكُ المكانَ في الأزمنة ..
هكذا كان حَكْيُكَ يحركُ المكانَ - نزلة السمان - في الأزمنة ..
كأن زمنَكَ يدخلُ تاريخَ المكانِ ليضيفَ زمناً جديداً لانعرفُه ..

إبن طيبة

لاتبخل علينا بمساحاتِ حُبِّكَ لمصر

في انتظار المزيد من ..

لؤلؤ الحَكايا ..


تحياتى





 



حكيم عيووون

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل صاحب القلم المميز
حكيم عيون

تحية مغمسة بقنينة عطر لهذا الطرح السامق
وموضوع يثير المشاعر والوجدان لمعانقة لحظات داخل كل منا
من الصعب ان تمحى من مخيلته فكلا منا يملك داخله
رحلة تمس وجدانه ومشاعرة الى جانب باقى رحلاته
ولكن حقا أجد متعة وروعة بتواجدى بمحطة مصر للقطارات
ومنذ زمن كنت أحب دوما وعند سفرى للمرات القليلة ان أدون بأوراقى
مشاعرى حينها تجاه كل شيئ أراه بنظرتى المتفائلة وقتها
 وأنطلاقى نحو تلك الرحلات البسيطة بكل ما يجتاحنى من مشاعر وأحاسيس
يااااااااه أخى لقد أعدتنى لمساحات داخلى صعب نسيانها
كل باقان شكرى وأمتنانى لهذا الطرح المُبدع
واسمح لى للعودة مرة بل مرات لأستعادة بعض تلك الرحلات هنا
بين تلك الصحبة الرائعة من الاقلام السامقة

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## فراشة

أخوتى الأعزاء

حكيم عيون

إبن طيبة

جيهان

سعيدة جدا إن مشاركتى بمعلومات عن محافظتى الغالية عروس الصعيد نالت إعجابكوا

وإن شاء الله هاحاول فى كل مشاركة أذكر نبذه عن جانب من جوانب محافظة

المــنيــا




وسوف أتناول فى هذه المرة

بعض المعلومات التاريخية عن المحافظة

كانت المنيا عاصمة لمصر عام 1390-1373ق0م حيث عاش 

إخناتون والجميلة نفرتيتي في قرية تل العمارنة بمركز ملوي مقر عبادة الإله 

آمون الذي يرمز إليه قرص الشمس 

إخناتون 



نفرتيتى






اشتهرت محافظة المنيا بموقعها المتوسط بين الوجهين القبلي والبحري

في العصر الفرعوني صدرت من المنيا أول دعوة للتوحيد في تاريخ البشرية نادى بها إخناتون

في العصر اليوناني عبد فيها الإله تحوت اله الحكمة والمعرفة 0

في العصرالقبطى بنيت فيها كنيسة السيدة العذراء متزامنة في الوقت مع بناء كنيسة القيامة في القدس

في العصر الإسلامي تعطرت أرض البهنسا بالمنيا بدماء الشهداء من الصحابة الأجلاء وشرفت بآل البيت 

النبوي الشريف والقادة العظماء أمثال خالد بن الوليد وعمرو بن العاصي وبنى بها مسجد الحسن ابن 

الصالح ابن زين العابدين حفيد المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم0

شرفت محافظة المنيا بمصاهرة الرسول الكريم حيث تزوج من السيدة ماريا القبطية 0



(من أعلام ومشاهير محافظةالمنيا)

فرعون مصر الأول واول من دعي للتوحيد

 إخناتون
.
.

زوجة إخناتون وشريكته في الدعوة للحب

 نفرتيتي
.
.

حاكم مصر في عهد الدوله الحديثة

 حور محب
.
.

صاحب كتاب التفسير الجامع لاحكام القرآن

 الأمام القرطبي
.
.

عالم متصوف

الأمام القرافى
.
.

عالم متصوف

 الشيخ الداروطى
.
.

عالم متصوف

الأمام الفولى
.
.

أحد شيوخ الأزهر الشريف ووزير أوقاف

 الشيخ مصطفى عبد الرازق
.
.

زعيم ديني"ثوره 1919"

 الشيخ مصطفى القاياتى
.
.

من أبطال المقاومة الشعبية بمدينة المنبا فى ثورة 1919م

 الشيخ محمد الميرغنى
.
.

رفيق سعد زغلول في الكفاح

 السيد/على باشا شعراوى
.
.

رائدة النهضة النسائية في مصر

 السيدة/هدى شعراوى
.
.

عميد الأدب العربي

 د. طه حسين
.
.

أديب مؤرخ

السيد/حسن طنطاوى سليم
.
.

رائد الأداب الشعبي

السيد/أحمد رشدي صالح
.
.

وزير الثقافة (سابقا)

 د.أحمد بدوي
.
.

وزير الصحة ( سابقا)

 د.نور الدين طراف
.
. 
وزير الأوقاف (سابقاَ)

السيد/عبد الحميد عبد الخالق
.
.

وزير السياحة " سابقا"

 السيد/ عادل طاهر
.
.

وزير العدل ووكيل مجلس الشعب السابق

أحمد موسى ابوحرام
.
.

عضو اللجنة الدولية الأوليمبية

السيد/أحمد الدمرداش تونى
.
.

وغيرهم الكثير من الأعلام والمشاهير 

الحقيقة أثناء بحثى وجدت موضوع رائع عن محافظة المنيا

موجود هنا فى منتدانا الغالى

ودا رابط الموضوع

للى يحب يضيف معلومات جديدة 

دعوة إلى تحفة الآثار المصرية 

المرة الجاية اسمحوا لى أكلمكوا عن محافظة مش محافظتى

لكن غالية عندى وباحبها أوى

محافظة

مرسى مطروح

لكم جميعا كل شكرى وتقديرى

تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *أخى الفاضل صاحب القلم المميز*
> *حكيم عيون* 
> *تحية مغمسة بقنينة عطر لهذا الطرح السامق*
> *وموضوع يثير المشاعر والوجدان لمعانقة لحظات داخل كل منا*
> *من الصعب ان تمحى من مخيلته فكلا منا يملك داخله*
> *رحلة تمس وجدانه ومشاعرة الى جانب باقى رحلاته*
> *ولكن حقا أجد متعة وروعة بتواجدى بمحطة مصر للقطارات*
> *ومنذ زمن كنت أحب دوما وعند سفرى للمرات القليلة ان أدون بأوراقى*
> *مشاعرى حينها تجاه كل شيئ أراه بنظرتى المتفائلة وقتها*
> ...


 
kethara

هو إبداعُكِ حين يُعيدُ ترتيبَ الحروف .. 
فترقصُ المعاني فوق أصابعَ الماءِِ والنار ..

هو عزفُكِ للأغاني المفتوحةِ على العالم
حتى لو كان من عينٍ مملوءةٍ بالماء  ..
وروحٍ ربما تنام على الهواء ..

قيثارة

أزدادُ شرفاً بعودتك
- مَرَّاتٍ ومَرَّات -
لنرى في عينيكِ انعكاساتِ الأمكنة ..
وأغانٍ لم نكن نعرفُها ..


 



 


 حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أخوتى الأعزاء
> 
> حكيم عيون
> 
> إبن طيبة
> 
> جيهان
> 
> سعيدة جدا إن مشاركتى بمعلومات عن محافظتى الغالية عروس الصعيد نالت إعجابكوا
> ...






فراشة 
سعداء بيكي
وبشكرك على هذا الجهد المبذول
وفعلاً قدرتي تساعدينا نعرف أكتر عن محافظة المنيا 
في انتظار رحلة من رحلاتك الجميلة
الخاصة اللي مافيش حد يعرف يحكيها غيرك
رحلة من محطة مصر لـ المنيا .. أو العكس






> المرة الجاية اسمحوا لى أكلمكوا عن محافظة مش محافظتى
> 
> لكن غالية عندى وباحبها أوى
> 
> محافظة
> 
> مرسى مطروح
> 
> لكم جميعا كل شكرى وتقديرى
> ...



 
فراشة 
دي أكيد هتكون رحلة بالملاكي أو السوبر جيت
في انتظار رحلتك إلى هذا البحر وهذه الأرض 
تحياتي 

 


 


حكيم عيووون

----------


## اليمامة

حكيم عيون
 الاماكن وسحرها وجلالها...احجار وحصى ورمال تنبش فى الذاكرة...حتى التراب..تراب الوطن...او  تبر الوطن...حروف متشابهة لمعنى واحد... عبق الوطن..ارض تتسع لعوالمنا الداخلية...ممتدة الاطراف..مترامية..حانية..الاماكن تظل على الامد..تبقى..وتتعاقب عليها الاجيال..الاماكن ساحرة..خالدة..ولذلك فهى تستحق  ان يقال فيها اطيب الكلام..
موضوع يلامس قلبى لاننى مفتونة بالاماكن وبالتفاصيل الصغيرة ..تفاصيل اللون والحجم والشكل والطبيعة..أشياء لا تسقط من ذكراى...وان عدت لها...فاننى ولابد باحثة عنها...اشعر وكاننى أطير بجناحين فى جنبات الاماكن هنا...اتنفس الحرية وشروق الشمس وغروبها على الارض ...
اسمح لى ان احدثك عن بلدتى المنصورة..طرح مجمع ..احاول من خلالة ان انقل لكم حفنة من اصالة التاريخ...................................................  ..................................................  ................
تقع وسط الدلتا وهى من أقدم محافظات مصر يحدها من الشرق محافظة الشرقية ومن الغرب محافظة الغربية ومن الشمال البحر المتوسط ومحافظـة دمياط ومن الجنوب محافظة القليوبية عدد سكانها يتعدى الست ملايين نسمة وهي رابع محافظة من حيث عدد السكان وفيها 15 مركز وتلات مدن وأكتر من 500 قرية وفوق ال 2000 عزبة.

هذه المحافظة غنية بالتفاصيل والمعلومات القيمة يعني سياحة وأثار ومدن ومراكز مشهورة وجامعة المنصورة. وحملة لويس التاسع وشخصيات تاريخية تنتمي لهذه المحافظة

وتعتبر محافظة الدقهلية من أقدم محافظات الجمهورية وسميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى قرية دقهلة وهى قرية قديمة تقع حالياً بمركز الزرقا محافظة دمياط . عاصمتها مدينة المنصورة وتقع بين خطى عرض 30.5 °، 31.5 °، شمالاً ، خطى طول 30 ° ، 32 ° شرق .
 التقسيم الإداري :

تضم المحافظة عدد (14) مركز و عدد (3) مدن وعدد (2) حي كما يتبعها (110) وحدة محلية وقروية تضم (336 قرية)،(2072 عزبة وتجمع سكاني صغير.

· المساحة الكلية : تبلغ المساحة الكلية لمحافظة الدقهلية (3459كم2)

الدقهلية اسم ارتبط بالانتصارات التي حققها الشعب المصري على جيوش الصليبيين التي حاولت مرارا اكتساح العالم العربي ووقف المد الإسلامي الزاحف بنور الإيمان على شتى بقاع الأرض.
تنسب الدقهلية كما أسلفنا إلى قرية دقهلة وكانت قاعدة إقليم الدقهلية في عهد الفتح العربي حتى عصر المماليك عام 715 هـ
ثم نقلت قاعدة الإقليم إلى اشمون الرومان.
وفي أوائل الحكم العثماني عام 1527م اصدر الوالي التركي سليمان باشا الخادم أمر بنقل العاصمة من أشمون الرومان إلى المنصورة

تحتفل الدقهلية بعيدها القومى فى يوم 8 فبراير من كل عام وهو ذكرى إنتصار الشعب على الحملة الصليبية عام 1250 م حينما عاود الصليبيون الزحف الى المنصورة بقيادة الملك لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا فتصدى لهم شعب الدقهلية وانتصر عليهم فى معركة المنصورة وفر الملك لويس مع قواته شمالا حتى تم أسره بقرية ميت الخولى يوم 6 أبريل سنة 1250 واقتاده الأهالى ليتم أسره بدار القاضى فخر الدين بن لقمان بالمنصورة ولم يخرج منها الملك الأسير إلا ذليلاً مقهورا بعد دفع فدية كبيرة من المال فى 7 مايو 1250 م

 نبذة تاريخية

قسم العرب بعد فتح مصر أرض الدلتا إلى قسمين هما :

الحوف والريف وكان الحوف يشمل الأراضي الواقعة شرق فرع دمياط من عين شمس إلى دمياط وكان الريف عبارة عن بقية أراضى الدلتا إلى الإسكندرية. وجعل العرب مراكز الحوف 14 كورة والريف 31 كورة وكانت الكورة تعادل في مساحتها المركز في الوقت الحاضر. ثم عدل هذا التقسيم في القرن الثالث الهجري وصارت أراضى الدلتا أقسام هي الحوف الشرقي والحوف الغربي وبطن الريف ثم ألغى في عهد الفاطميين واستبدل به تقسيم آخر كانت فيه مصر مقسمة إلى 22 إقليماً منها 13 كورة (إقليم) بالوجه البحري ومنها: (المرتاحية- الشرقية - الدقهلية - الأبوانية).

و المرتاحيه هو اسم أحد الأقاليم المصرية بالوجه البحري في العهد العربي وكان يقال له كورة المرتاحية، وكان إقليم المرتاحية واقعاً في المنطقة التى تشمل اليوم بلاد مركزي المنصورة وأجا وكان يجاوره من الناحية الشمالية إقليم الدقهلية الذي كان في تلك الوقت واقعاً في المنطقة التى تضم اليوم بلاد مراكز فارسكور ودكرنس ومنية النصر والمنزلة. ومن أهم قرى إقليم الدقهلية في ذلك الوقت "دقهلة" وهى من القرى القديمة وورد ذكرها في كتاب المماليك والمسالك لابن خردوازية باسم كورة دقهلة وإليها ينسب إقليم الدقهلية من وقت الفتح العربي لمصر وكانت مساكن قرية دقهلة القديمة واقعة شرق ترعة الشرقاوية ومكانها الآن يعرف باسم عزبة الكاشف وبسبب ما أصاب مساكنها من تقادم أنشأ سكانها قرية جديدة لهم باسم دقهلة أيضا تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من دقهلة القديمة وعلى بعد كيلو متر واحد منها.

وأصبحت دقهلة قاعدة كورة الدقهلية من أول الفتح العربي واستمرت قاعدة لإقليم الدقهلية إلى إقليم المرتاحية وصار إقليماً واحداً باسم "أعمال الدقهلية والمرتاحية" وفى تلك السنة نقلت القاعدة من دقهلة إلى أشمون طناح " أشمون الرمان" لتوسطها بين الإقليمين المذكورين.

و فى اوائل الحكم العثماني اختصر اسم هذا الإقليم الذي يشمل الدقهلية والمرتاحية إلى اسم الدقهلية ونقلت القاعدة الى المنصورة عام 1527م.

و كانت حدود هذا التقسيم الإداري الجديد بلدة السنبلاوين جنوباً الى قرب بلدة شربين شمالاً أما الأراضي الواقعة على ضفتي فرع دمياط فيما يلي هذا الإقليم فكانت تسمى ثغر دمياط أما أراضى الجزء الجنوبي من محافظة الدقهلية الحالية فكانت تسمى إقليم نوسا التى كانت قاعدة إقليم المرتاحية ويشمل الآن مركزي أجا وميت غمر.

 المناطق الاثريه

توجد بمحافظة الدقهلية مناطق أثرية عديدة تمثل حضارة طويلة من تاريخ مصر في مختلف العصور وقد جرت أعمال التنقيب والبحث عن الآثار بتلك المناطق.

فتوجد منطقة أثرية تبعد 8 كم شمال غرب مدينة السنبلاوين وتجمع بين منطقتين أثريتين متجاورتين هما: تل الربع وتل تمى الامديد وكان الأول يقع في الجهة الشمالية من الفرع المنديسى من فروع النيل والثاني من الجنوب منه:

تل الربع

هو أطلال مدينة منديس (كانت تمسى في العصور الوسطى تل المندر) وتسمى في أيام الفراعنة (وت) وكانت عاصمة لإقليم 16 من أقاليم الوجه البحري.

وقد عثر في هذا النيل على أحجار معابد من أيام رمسيس الثاني وابنه منقاع كما عثر أيضا على أسماء ملوك من الاسرات 21 ، 22 ، 26.

واهم ما فيها الآن اثر ضخم من قطعة واحدة من حجر الجرانيت أبعاده على جبانة أكباش المقدسة التي كانت تبعد هناك في الركن الشمالي الغربي من سور المدينة.


تل تمى الأمديد

سمى باليونانية (ثمويس) ويسمى أيضا تل ابن سلام وقد عثر فيه على آثار من عهود مختلفة لأن المدينة لعبت دوراً هاماً في جميع عصور التاريخ وبخاصة في العصر المتأخر هي وجارتها (منديس) التي كان منها ملوك الأسرة 21.

تل البلامون

وهو يقع في الشمال الغربي من شربين ويبعد عنها حوالي 8 كم وأمام قرية أبو جلال ، ومساحة هذا التل 158 فدان ويحيط به ارض خضراء حقول ، هذه المنطقة هي المقاطعة رقم 17 من مقاطعات وجه بحري في ذلك الوقت (عهد الرمامسه).

وكانت أيضا العاصمة وتسمى بالهيروغليفية (يا ابو - ان - امن) أي جزيرة المعبود آمون كما عبد أيضاً في هذه المنطقة المعبود (سا - ام - بحوت).

وتم العثور على عدد من الحفائر والآثار في هذه المنطقة منها قناعان من الذهب الخالص، ونشرت هذه الحفائر في حوليات مصلحة الآثار باللغة الإنجليزية، وتقع هذه المقاطعة (17) تحت أنقاض قرية تل البلامون وحلت عبارة آمون في العصور التاريخية محل عبارة حورس الإله المحلى.

تل بله

ويقع بالقرب من مدينة دكرنس وهو من أهم التلال الأثرية حيث له طابع خاص وهو مكان المدينة القديمة التي أطلق عليها دبلله. ثم حرفت إلى تباله وتبله وهى تقع على الترعة القديمة المساه (اتوينس) ولها شهرة في الزمن اليوناني والروماني هذا وقد أستخرج من هذا التل قطع أثرية هامة محفوظة حالياً في المتحف المصري.

تل المقدام

يقع في كفر المقدام التي تبعد 10 كم عن مدينةميت غمر ولهذا التل أهمية كبيرة إذ تبلغ مساحته حوالي 120 فدان حيث يسمى في العصر اليوناني الروماني هيلوبولس هذا وتظهر به حالياً بعض بقايا من التماثيل والأحجار المنقوشة بكتابات هيروغليفية كما اكتشفت فيه بعض الأواني الفخارية والمسارج. 

ومن اهم مشاهير المحافظة

الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي
الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق، شيخ الأزهر السابق
محمد فؤاد سراج الدين باشا سياسي وآخر زعماء حزب الوفد التاريخيين
الفيلسوف د.عبد الرحمن بدوى فيلسوف ومفكر
الطبيب محمد غنيم(ولد بالقاهرة واستقر بالمنصورة وعشقها ) رائد جراحة المسالك البولية ومؤسس مركز الكلى والمسالك البولية أول وأكبر مؤسسة طبية وتعليمية حكومية لعلاج امراض الكلى في الشرق الأوسط.
البكباشي عبداللطيف البغدادي عضو مجلس قيادة ثورة 1952
الشاعر على محمود طه الملاح التائه
عالم الجيولوجيا فاروق الباز
الدكتور / فاروق العقدة ـ محافظ البنك المركزي المصري
الدكتور / محمد كمال إسماعيل ـ رائد الهندسة المعمارية
الروائي والسياسي محمد حسين هيكل باشا
الكاتب أحمد لطفي السيد باشا
الكاتب رفعت السعيد
الكاتب محمد المخزنجي
الكاتب الصحفي محمد أحمد العدوي
الشاعر محمد التابعي
النحات محمود مختار
الشاعر نجيب سرور
الكاتب الصحفي أنيس منصور
سيدة الغناء العربي أم كلثوم
الملحن رياض السنباطي
المؤرخ محمد عبد الله عنان
محمود الخطيب لاعب كرة القدم المصري
الفنان عادل إمام
الفنان يونس شلبي
______________
____

وكمان لا تنسوا المقاومة الشعبية التى حدثت من هذا الشعب داخل هذه المحافظة وقمنا بمقاومة الفرنسيين وتم اسر لويس التاسع وحجزة داخل مدرة ابن لقمان بمدينة المنصورة وظلت هذه المدرسة مزار لكل من يود ان يرى مكان اسرة واصبحت من الاثار الرائعه وتخرج من هذه المدرسة معظم الشخصيات الرائعه التى تم ذكرها

وكمان محدش شاف قصر الشناوى باشا داخل المدينة فهو من الصروح الرائعه اللى بنحب نشوفها كل شوية

وكمان بداخل المدينة بمحافظة الدقهلية المتحف القومى بالمحافظة ومزار لكل من يزور المنصورة


الرائع فى هذه المحافظة لياليها على كورنيش النيل بعد غروب الشمس فالزوراق السياحية والمراكب والتنزة داخل النيل بسماع الموسيقى والسهرات الرائعه كل هذه الروعه توجد بمحافظة الدقهلية


ومن أشهر مدن المحافظة هى الجمالية


هي إحدى مراكز بشمال شرق محافظة الدقهلية على ضفاف بحيرة المنزلة. يقع مركز على دائرة 15 31ْ شمالا وعلى خط طول 4 31ْ شرقا ، يحدها شمالا بحيرة المنزلة ، وجنوبا مدينة الجمالية وشرقا مركز المنزلة وغربا ميت مرجا سلسيل ومما هو جدير بالذكر ان المنطقة يمر في شمالها ترعة السلام وكذلك مصرف الطويل البحرى حيث يوازى ترعة السلام.
سبب التسمية والتطور الإداري :
سميت بالجماليـة ( بفتح الميم وليس بتشديدها ) نسبــة الى بدر الدين الجمالي .
وقيل أنها كانت مركزا للتجارة فكانت تستريح فيها الجمال التي تنقل البضائع ولذلك فهي سميت الجمالية .
وكانت مدينة الجمالية قرية ، وكانت تابعة إلى المنزلة وكانوا تابعون إلى مركز دكرنس وكان ذلك عام 1272هــ .
فلما انشأ مركز المنزلة فأصبحت تابعة إلى مركز المنزلة وكان ذلك عام 1929م .
ثم بعد ذلك تم تحويل الجمالية من قرية إلى مدينة حتى تم إنشاء مركز الجمالية في عام 1986م .
نبذه تاريخية عن الجمالية :
كان نابليون قائـدا للحملة الفرنسية في مصر مهمـــا بإخضاع بلاد البحر الصغير الكائنة بين المنصورة وبحيرة المنزلة لتأمين الموصلات بين دمياطوالمنصورة والصالحيه وبلبيس حتى يطمئن على سيطرته على حدود مصر الشرقية.
وقصدت الحملة مدينة الجمالية فوصلت السفن الفرنسية ( في البحر الصغير ) وكانت تعاني من قلة المياه وانتهر الفرصة أهالي الجمالية فهاجموا السفن الفرنسية وأطلقوا عليها النار وأمطروها بوابل من الحجارة من أعلى سور بلدتهم .
ونزل الجنود الفرنسية من السفن وحاربوا الأهالي برا ثم أحرقوا المدينة وعادوا إلى المنصورة بجثث قتلاهم وجرحاهم . وكان ذلك عام 1798 م وقدرت خسائر الفرنسيين في هذه المعركة بخمسة قتلى وخمسة عشر جريحا ، وانتهت معركة الجمالية بحرق البلدة.

مقاومة سكان المنطقة ضد الحملة :


وصف أحد ضباط الحملة في تقريره معركة الجمالية التى اشترك فيها فقال :
لما وصلنا البحر الصغير باتجاه الجمالية وهى قرية كبيرة قوية على الشاطئ الغربى من البحر الصغير فوجئت السفن التى كانت تنقل الجنود بعاصفة من الاحجار والرصاص انهالت من اسوار البلدة وبيوتها وفى الوقت نفسه رأينا جموعا من العرب والمماليك والفلاحين مسلحين بالبنادق والسيوف والعصى .
وقدر الضابط خسائر الفرنسيين في هذه المعركة بخمسة قتلى وخمسة عشر جريحا وقدر خسائر الاهل بخمسمائة وانتهت المعركة بحرق البلدة .
__________________

اما المنزلة فلها تاريخ طويل


مركز ومدينة
المنزلة



المنزلة
أحد مراكز محافظة الدقهلية الإدارية، وتقع في الشمال الشرقي من مصر، وقد سميت من قبل مدينة تنيس وهي كلمة هيروغليفية تعني صناعة الحرير، حيث اشتهرت هذه المدينة قديما بصناعة الحرير الطبيعي .
أما سبب تسميتها بالمنزلة فتذكر بعض المصادر التاريخية أن ذلك يرجع إلى كتاب عمرو بن العاص الذي رد فيه على رسالة القعقاع بن عمرو التميمي والذي أخبره فيه أن نزل في هذه المنطقة بعد أن فتح أحد حصون الرومان فقال له عمرو بارك الله في منزلتك يا قعقاع، فسميت بالمنزلة.
والمنزلة عبارة بيئة تجمع بين سمات الريف والحضر ووبها بحيرة معروفة ومشهورة بحيرة المنزلة. تتميز بحيرة المنزلة بانتشار مجموعة من الجزر أهمها جزيرة ابن سلام وتضم ضريح الصحابي الجليل عبد الله ابن سلام حيث يفد إليها أعداد كبيرة من الزائرين كما تتميز ا لبحيرة بغناها بالثروة السمكية والطيور المهاجرة إليها من مختلف الأنواع ويتم الآن دراسة استغلالها سياحياً. وتحمل مدينة المنزله كل السمات البشرية والثقافية والعمرانية للمراكز الادارية التابعة لمحافظات الوجه البحري دلتا مصر.


مقر مركز المنزلة :
مدينة المنزلة
المساحة :
346 كم²
عدد السكان :
793700 نسمة
نظرة على تاريخ المنزلة :
* أثناء الاحتلال الفرنسى لمصر:
وكان لهذه البلدة شأن وخطر لما امتد في أنحائها من أسباب الثورة، ولظهور جماعة من زعماء الأهالي يحرضون الناس على مقاومة الفرنسيين ، وقد برز من بينهم في تقارير القواد الفرنسيين اسم "حسن طوبار" شيخ بلدة المنزلة كزعيم للمحرضين وخصم عنيد لا يستهان به، ومدبر لحركات المقاومة في هذه الجهات.
وكان "حسن طوبار" زعيماً لإقليم المنزلة الذي سبب متاعب كثيرة للفرنسيين .
كتب ريبو يصف سكان هذه الجهات بقوله "ان مديرية المنصورة التي كانت مسرحاً للاضطرابات ، تتصل ببحيرة المنزلة ، وهى بحيرة كبيرة تقع بين دمياط وبيلوز القديمة، والجهات المجاورة لهذه البحيرة وكذلك الجزر التي يسكنها قوم أشداء ذوو نخوة، ولهم جلد وصبر، وهم اشد بأساً وقوة من سائر المصريين".
بدأت الحملة تتحرك على البحر الصغير من المنصورة يوم 16 سبتمبر 1798 بقيادة الجنرال (داماس ووستنج) اللذين أنقذهما الجنرال دوجا، وقد زودهما بالتعليمات التي يجب ابتاعها، وفى هذه التعليمات صورة حيه لحالة البلاد النفسية ومكانة الشيخ "حسن طوبار".
تحرك الجنرال على رأس الجنود الفرنسيين، وساروا بالبحر الصغير على ظهر السفن فأرسوا ليلا على مقربة من (منية محلة دمنة) و شعر أهالي المنية باقتراب الحملة فأخلوا بلدتهم وكذلك كان الوضع في القباب الكبرى، وقد كلف الجنرال داماس مشايخ بعض القرى المجاورة ان يبلغوا أهالي القريتين ان يعودوا فإن القوة لن تنالهم بشر إذا دفعوا الضرائب المفروضة عليهم.
وهناك افترق القائدان ، فرجع الجنرال وسنتج إلى المنصورة، ومضى داماس إلى المنزلة لإخضاعها ومعه من الجنود أكثر من ثلاثمائة جندي بأسلحتهم وذخيرتهم غير ان الجنرال دوجا وجد ان هذا العدد من الجند ليس في مقدوره القضاء على مقاومة المنزلة مما دفعه إلى أن يطلب المدد من داماس وبعد محاولات عده فاشله فشل الفرنسيون في اقتحام البلده العنيده لتظل المنزلة فيما بعد في ذاكره قاده الحملة الفرنسيه وقد ذكرت المنزله في كثير من مذكراتهم مقترنه باسم حسن طوبار هذا المجاهد العظيم.

* أثناء العدوان الاسرائيلى على مصر:
بعد العدوان الاسرائيلى على مصر وامتلاكه سلاح جو رفيع المستوى اصبحت مدن مصر في مهب قذائف العدو ولاسيما المدن المتآخمه على شاطىء قناه السويس ومنها محافظات السويس والاسماعليه وبورسعيد لذلك عمل معظم اهل وساكنى هذه المحافظات على الهروب منها واللجوء إلى احدى المدن القريبه نسبيا من هذه المحافظات وان تكون بعيده وبمنأى عن قذائف العدو .
وكانت مدينة المنزلة هي انسب هذه المدن لذلك لما عرف عن اهلها من الكرم وسعه الصدر وقد استقبل اهل المنزلة اللاجئين او كما كان يطلق عليهم حين ذاك (المهجرون) وقد عمل اغلب هؤلاء المهجرون في الاعمال والحرف التى تشتهر بها المنزلة مثل الزراعه وصناعه الادوات الخشبيه والاثاث والصيد وذلك سهل عليهم انخراطهم في مجتمع المنزلة قبل ان تنتهى الحرب ويعود كل منهم إلى الديار.
أهم أحياء المدينة :

حى المحطه
حى الزهراء
حى السلام
حى عرفات شلبايه
حى الفداء
حى الاعجام
حى الحمزاوى
حى ابن تميم
حى السلامونى
حى الرياح
حى الفداء
حى منشيه ناصر
أهم شوارع المدينة :
شارع حسن طوبار(الجلاء سابقا)
شارع الرياح
شارع الزهراء
شارع بورسعيد
شارع وسط البندر
شارع الطريق الزراعى
شارع الجامع الكبير
شارع المحكمة
القرى التابعة لمركز محلى المنزلة :

القرى التابعه لمركز المنزله هى :
الطوابرة
ميت شريف
البصراط
المنزلة الجديدة
الفروسات
العامرة
الستايتة
كفر حجاج
ميت خضير
العزيزة
دار السلام
الشبول
الاحمديه
النسايمه
اولاد علم
خندق الموز
الحوته
القزاقزه
الشريفيه
اولاد سراج
اولاد نور
الزعاتره
القتايله
البصايله
الهنايده
اولاد بانا
اولاد حانا
القطشة
المحارقه
العمارنه
الجماملة
اصلاح ابو الاخضر
عزبه المفارق
اسكندريه الجديده
مصر الجديده
الفروسات
الجوابر
المواجد.
أعلام المنزلة :

من أشهر أبنائها :
حسن طوبار وكان شيخا بمدينة المنزلة وزعيما قاوم الغزو الفرنسي وانتصر علية في عدة مواقع أهمها موقعة الجمالية وقد أقيم له متحف في المنزلة يضم كثيرا من آثاره وصور كفاحه .
الشيخ نصر الدين طوبار أشهر من ادى الابتهالات في الاذاعه المصريه والوطن العربى بعد النقشبندي وربما صنفه البعض على انه الاول.

مركز ومدينة
المطرية


المطرية
هي إحدى مراكزمحافظة الدقهلية على ضفاف بحيرة المنزلة. وتقع شبه جزيرة المطرية في منتصف جنوب بحيرة المنزلة التي تقع بدورها في شمال شرق دلتا نهر النيل ويحدها شمالا البحر الأبيض المتوسط ومحافظة بورسعيد وجنوبا محافظتي الشرقية والدقهلية وشرقا قناة السويس وغربا محافظة دمياط التي تبعد عن البر بطريق زراعي طوله حوالي 8 كيلو مترات ويعمل ما يزيد عن 90% من أهالي المطرية في مهنة صيد الأسماك وإذا كنا نقول أن مصر هبة النيل فيحق لنا القول بان المطرية هبة بحيرة المنزلة.


أصل التسمية :
أما أصل كلمة "مطرية" فمن الصعب الجزم بتعريفها تعريفا محددا على النحو الذي تنطق عليه الآن لكن بإرجاع أصلها إلى عدة مصادر يمكننا تخير اقرب الكلمات إلى الواقع فإذا قلنا إن أصلها كلمة مطر فمن المنطقي أن يصبح اسمها الممطرة وإذا تحور هذا الاسم بمرور الزمن يصبح مثلا المطرة .
ولكن بدون الخوض في غمار المصطلحات وعلوم اللغة يمكننا ترجيح القول بان اصل كلمة مطرية كلمة طرية بفتح الطاء وكسر الراء وتشديد الياء مع الضم بمعنى شيء طري أي لين وهذا القول يناسب طبيعة ارض المطرية في بداية نشأتها وهي عبارة عن جزيرتين صغيرتين تحيطهما مياه بحيرة المنزلة من كل الجهات وهناك مناطق في أطراف حي الغصنة مازالت أرضها لينة طرية خاصة تلك التي يتم تكوينها بردم أجزاء من البحيرة بمخلفات صناعة السدة الغاب والحطب .
وكان لأهالي المطرية دورا بارزا في :
مقاومة الحملة الفرنسية
حفر قناة السويس
قرى المطرية :
العصافرة ( وهي القرية الرئيسية )
الضهير
أولاد صبور
النسايمه

المناطق السياحية

مصيف جمصة:
أحد المصايف المتميزة على مستوى الجمهورية ويعتبر مصيف جمصة السياحي من أروع مصايف الجمهورية حيث يمتاز بمياهه الصافية وانخفاض نسبة الرطوبة ورماله الناعمة وارتفاع نسبة اليود ويقع في شمال الدقهلية بامتداد 7.5 ك على ساحل البحر المتوسط ومتوسط العرض يصل إلى 3 ك وهو اقر ب المصايف إلى مدينة القاهرة. ويتميز المصيف بمبانيه ذات التراث المعماري الرفيع وهى مزوده بكافة ما يحتاجه المصطاف من أثاث وأدوات بحر. كما يتميز جو المصيف بالهدوء والراحة وقد تم تخطيط منطقة جديدة على امتداد 5 ك تضم 4 آلاف قطعة غرب المصيف ليصبح الامتداد المستمد حالياً 7.5 ك تقريباً. 


بحيرة المنزلة

تتميز بحيرة المنزلة بانتشار مجموعة من الجزر أهمها جزيرة ابن سلام وتضم ضريح الصحابي الجليل عبد الله ابن سلام حيث يفد إليها أعداد كبيرة من الزائرين كما تتميز ا لبحيرة بغناها بالثروة السمكية والطيور المهاجرة إليها من مختلف الأنواع ويتم الآن دراسة استغلالها سياحياً.

جزيرة الورد

[IMG]http://ibnsena82.googlepages.com/nile2.JPG[/IMG]
وهى عبارة عن جزيرة على نهر النيل في مواجهة مدينة المنصورة تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 30 فدان عبارة عن حدائق ومسطحات خضراء وأصبحت منطقة جذب سياحي هام بمدينة المنصورة على المستوى المحلى والعالمي.

وقد تم إنشاء نادى اجتماعي بالإضافة إلى حديقة أطفال كما تضم ملاعب الكرة الطائرة وكرة السلة والتنس بالإضافة إلى مركز للعلاج الطبيعي.

كما تضم الجزيرة حديقة شجر الدر على مساحة16 فدان بها ملاعب للأطفال وكافتيريا وتماثيل لأعلام المحافظة.

وتضم منطقة جزيرة الورد أيضا نادى الحوار الرياضي والاجتماعي الذي يقام علمساحة قدرها 2.5 فدان ويضم أنشطة رياضية متنوعة تشمل العاب الكاراتيه والجمباز وكرة اليد وملعب متعدد الأغراض وملعب تنس وملحق بهما صالة لخلع الملابس بالإضافة إلى الأنشطة الاجتماعية وحمام للسباحة وصالة للمناسبات .. و قد وضع النادي توسعات للمستقبل تشمل إنشاء مكتبة للأطفال وزيادة مساحات الملاعب بالإضافة إلى الأنشطة الرياضة المائية وعلى رأسها التجديف.

نادى جامعة المنصورة:
يقام على مساحة قدرها 4 أفدنه بتكلفة تقديرية قدرها 5.5 مليون جنيه ويشمل قاعة مؤتمرات وملاعب إسكواش ونادى صحي ومنى إداري ومخازن وملاعب تنس وحديثة أطفال ومطعم. 

حديقة الأطفال بالمنصورة:
تقع في شارع الجيش على مساحة خمسة آلاف متر مربع مزوده بلعب للأطفال وكشك للموسيقى ومظلات وتغطيها أحواض الزهور كما أنها مزودة بمكتبة للطفل وتعتبر متنفساً لأهالي مدينة المنصورة وإضافة جديدة
لمساحة الرقعة الخضراء بالمدينة هذا بالإضافة إلى: حديقة الطلائع على مساحة 2000 م2 بشارع الجيش وحديقة الخالدين على مساحة 3600 م2 وتقع في مدخل مدينة المنصورة وحديقة الأسرة على مساحة 500 م2 بشارع الجيش.
حديقة الحيوان:
وتقع بحي توريل بالمنصورة وتمتد على مساحة خضراء مقسمة 12257 م2 عبارة عن مسطحات بين أحواض للزهور وأقفاص وبيوت للحيوانات والطيور بمختلف أنواعها وقد تم تطويرها وتزويدها بمجموعات إضافية من الحيوانات بالتبادل مع حديقة حيوان الجيزة.
شاطئ النيل:
تطل مدينة المنصورة على نهر النيل تم استغلال هذا الشاطئ بعمل مجموعة كبيرة من الحدائق والكازينوهات للتمتع بمنظر النيل وممارسة رياضة التجديف وصيد الأسماك.

تمثال أم كلثوم الجديد:
أقيم بميدان 6 أكتوبر بالمنصورة على قاعدة داخل رقعة دائرية مزروعة بمسطح اخضر.. مقدم هدية للمحافظة من وزارة الثقافة وقام بتنفيذه المثال المصري / طارق الكومى وهو مصنوع من مادة الفيبر جلاس.
ويعد التمثال تحفة فنية رائعة وإضافة حضارية لمدينة المنصورة وتكريم وتخليد لسيدة الغناء العربي أم كلثوم.

دار ابن لقمان:
تقع بجوار المسجد الموافي وسط مدينة المنصور وقد آخذت شهرتها بعد أن سجن فيها لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا وقائد الحملة الصليبية على مصر (1249 - 1250 م ) لمدة شهر حيث فدته زوجته وأطلق سراحه في 7 مايو 1250م . وقد أنشئ بالدار متحف تاريخي يحوى الكثير من اللوحات والمعلومات والصور التي توضح دور الشعب المصري في تحطيم قوات الصليبين بجانب بعض الملابس والأسلحة التي استخدمت في المعركة.
القرى السياحية
قرية الزهور : أقيمت علي مساحة قدرها 64 الف متر مربع وتضم 32 وحدة سكنية وسوق تجاري كبير .
قرية عثماثون : تضم 230 وحدة سكنية وحمامات سباحة وسينما ومسرح يسع 500 فرد .
قرية جزيرة الورد: وتتبع بنك الدقهلية التجاري علي مساحة 56 ألف متر مربع وتضم 340 وحدة سكنية ومركز تجاري وحمام سباحة وقاعة اجتماعات 

حديقة الاطفال

حديقة الحيوان

وأقدم لكم الأن أماكن جميلة جدا ودينية فى نفس الوقت ومعلومات هامه جدا عن محافظتى الجميلة

أهم المزارات الدينيه
مسجد الموافي:
من اشهر المساجد بمدينة المنصورة أسسه الملك الصالح (نجم الدين أيوب عام 583 هـ - 1998م ) وكان مسجداً صغيراً إلى أن نزل به الشيخ عبد الله الموافي فنسب إليه واصبح معهداً دينياً تنعقد فيه المحاضرات الدينية والحلقات الدراسية بمعرفة كبار العلماء بالدلتا.
مسجد ومئذنة الغمرى الأثرية بميت غمر:
ويرجع تاريخ هذه المئذنة إلى العصر المملوكي وهى ذات طراز فريد في نوعها حيث لا يوجد له مثيل في الدلتا وهى تشبه في طرازها مئذنة زاوية الهنود بالجامع الأزهر في القاهرة والتي ترجع إلى نفس العصر أما المسجد نفسه فقد زالت معالمه ويعاد الآن بناء المسجد من جديد.
مسجد محمد بن أبى بكر الصديق:
يقع بميت دمسيس مركز أجا حيث تعانق مئذنة المسجد مع برج كنيسة مارجرجس في تآخى وتحاب وهو مسجد محمد بن أبى بكر الصديق صاحب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام والخليفة الأول للمسلمين وقد اكتشف قبره عام 1950 وهو يزار ويقام له مولد كل عام.
زاوية الأمير حماد:
وتقع هذه الزاوية بجوار المسجد الغمرى ويرجع تاريخها إلى العصر المملوكي.
ضريح حسن طوبار:
وكان شيخاً بمدينة المنزلة وزعيماً قاوم الغزو الفرنسي وانتصر عليه في عدة مواقع أهمها موقعه الجمالية وقد أقيم له متحف في المنزلة يضم كثيراً من أثاره وصور كفاحه.
كنيسة القديس مارجرجس:
تقع بميت دمسيس مركز أجا وهى تتكون من مبنيين أحدهما يرجع إلى اكثر من 1600 عام والآخر الحديث إلى 120 عام .

دير القديسة دميانة:
يقع في قرية دميانة مركز بلقاس ويعتبر مزارا هاماً للمسيحيين وتضم الدير خمس كنائس منها كنيسة أثرية على الطراز القوطى اكتشفت في أواخر عام 1947 ودير للراهبات وبيتاً للخلوة والتكريس، كما يضم مقبرة للأساقفة, ويحتفل بمولد القديسة دميانة في الفترة من 8 إلى 22 مايو من كل عام حيث يؤمه ما يقرب من مائة آلف زائر.

صور من كفاح شعب الدقهلية العريق
إتجه الاستعمار الأوربي تحت شعار الحملات الصليبية بقواته محاولاً طعن مصر قلب العالم العربي النابض بعد أن تبين له أنه لا بقاء لنفوذه في آي جزء من أجزاء العالم العربي ما دامت مصر بعيدة عن قبضته ولقد استطاعت مصر أن تصد هجمات الصليبيين سواء كانت مباشرة أو ضد البلاد العربية، وتستطيع مصر أن تفخر بهذا الجهاد الذى تقوم به غير مدفوعة إليه بكسب مادي أو توسع إقليمي ولم يخفى ذلك على العرب فكانت حملات متكررة على شمال الوادي والتى أسهمت فيه الدقهلية بالنصيب الأوفر في تحطيم قوى الاستعمار.

الحروب الصليبية
لقد كانت الحروب التى أطلق عليها الحروب الصليبية عبارة عن حملات قامت بها أوربا في العصور الوسطى من القرن الحادي عشر إلى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي وظلت متواصلة زهاء قرنين من الزمان لاستعباد الشرق وكسر شوكته وامتصاص دم أبنائه.

وإن خلع الصفة الدينية على هذه الحروب ينطوي على مجافاة الواقع والحق ذلك لأنها لا تختلف عن أية حروب أخرى اعتاد الغرب أن يشنها على الشرق طمعاً في استعماره ولقد كان إطلاق الصليب على تلك الحروب نفاقاً وبهتاناً لأنها اتخذت من الدين شعاراً تخفى رجال السياسة وراء أهدافهم ولكي يظفر هؤلاء الساسة بتأييد البابوات ورجال الدين عمدوا إلى إثارة التعصب الديني التي كانت تتمشى مع عقلية أوربا في ذلك العصر الذي خيمت علية ظلمة الجهل والرجعية.
اتجاه الصليبيين الى مصر
إن الذين أطلقوا على أنفسهم اسم الصليبيين اتضح لهم من انتصارات صلاح الدين الأيوبي عليهم في الشام في معركة حطبن عام 1187م واستعادته لبيت المقدس ومعظم المدن الصليبية ببلاد الشام أن مصر زعيمة الشرق ومورد الرجال والسلاح فإذا بدأوا بالاستيلاء عليها سهل عليهم الزحف على القدس وبلاد الشام بأجمعها وخرجت حملة الصليبيين من عكا برئاسة جان دى بيرين الملقب بملك أورشليم وفى الثلاثين من شهر مايو 1218م وصلت طلائع تلك الحملة أمام دمياط وقد عرفت هذه الحملة بالحملة الصليبية الخامسة.
غزو الصليبيين لدمياط
لقد كانت وجهة الحملة الصليبية الخامسة دمياط وكان القائم بالسلطة في مصر في ذلك الوقت الملك الكامل الأيوبي بالنيابة عن أبيه السلطان العادل الأيوبي، شقيق صلاح الدين الأيوبي، المقيم في دمشق ونزل الصليبيون على الشاطئ الغربي للنيل تجاه دمياط على حين أعد الملك الكامل العدة للمقاومة على الضفة المقابلة على الشاطئ الشرقي للنيل .وكان الملك الكامل في أثناء ذلك معسكراً بجنده في العدلية وهى قرية قديمة بمركز فارسكور أسسها الملك العادل الأيوبي، ويرسل جنوده لصد هجوم الصليبيين على دمياط كما كان أبوه الملك العادل يرسل الإمدادات لابنه من الشام.واستطاع الصليبيون بعد قتال عنيف الاستيلاء على البرج الذي كان مشيداً على جزيرة عند مدخل دمياط ووصل هذا الخبر إلى الملك العادل الأيوبي وهو في بلاد الشام فمرض لسماعه ولم يلبث أن مات بعد أيام بدمشق وأصبح الملك الكامل الأيوبي بعد موت أبيه مسئولا عن صد الصليبين عن مصر. وحدث في معسكر الملك الكامل بالعدلية مؤامرة هددت عرشه وحياته فقد انتهز أحد قواده فرصة موت الملك العادل ودبر مؤامرة لعزل الملك الكامل وتولية أخيه على العرش وأحس الملك الكامل بهذه المؤامرة وخطورتها واضطر الى الانسحاب من العدلية جنوباً وعسكر بجيشه عند بلدة أشمون طناح أشمون الرمان مركز دكرنس وكانت عاصمة الدقهلية الى آخر عصر المماليك وكانت تقع على بحيرة المنزلة. وانتهز الصليبيون فرصة المؤامرة ونزلوا البر الشرقي للنيل واتجهوا نحو دمياط وظلوا يحاصرونها سبعة عشر شهراً حتى تسلقوا أسوارها واستولوا عليها عام 1219م .وبعد سقوط دمياط بيومين وجد الملك الكامل (ابن أخو صلاح الدين الأيوبي) أن بلدة أشمون طناح لم تعد المكان الصالح للإقامة والدفاع عنها فاتجه جنوباً وعسكر على البر الشرقي للنيل فرع دمياط في المكان الذى تشغله الآن مدينة المنصورة .اتجه الصليبيون جنوباً من دمياط في يوليو عام 1221م للوصول الى القاهرة بعد الانتهاء من تحصين دمياط ووصول الإمدادات إليهم وظل الصليبيون في تقدمهم جنوباً الى أن أعترضهم بحر أشمون (البحر الصغير) الذي كانت تقع عليه مدينة دكرنس انتهى عند بحيرة المنزلة بالقرب من المكان الذي تشغله الآن مدينة المنصورة ، وبذلك وقف جيش الفرنج والجيش المصري أحدهما الآخر ويفصل بينهما بحر أشمون البحر الصغير الآن.و بعد ذلك احتال الملك الكامل الايوبى على قطع الطريق بين الفرنج وقاعدته فى دمياط فانزل فى قرية على الضفة الشرقية لفرع دمياط (ناحية شرمساح مركز فارسكور)آلاف العربان كما أنزل بعض السفن فى النيل لتعترض سفن الصليبيين الآتية من الشمال من دمياط.و هكذا انقطعت المؤن المدد من البر و البحر عن الفرنج ثم لجأ الملك الكامل الايوبى الى وسيلة اخرى و هى قطع جسر النيل فى البر الشرقى و كان الفصل صيفا و الفيضان فى عنفوانه و شدته فغمرت المياه الارض شمال معسكر الفرنج و أصبحت المنطقة كلها أوحالا و انقلبت السهول الى مستنقعات و عندئذ بنى الملك الكامل جسر على بحر أشمون عبرت عليه الجنود المصريه و حاصرت الصلبيين.و شعر الفرنج بالحرج الشديد وبدأوا يتقهقرون شمالا الى دمياط فى محاولة يائسة على الطريق التى ظلت باقية للمرور و كان ذلك فى أواخر أغسطس عام1221م و لكن ما كادوا يتحركون حتى احاطت بهم جيوش الملك الكامل و الشعب المكافح من كل صوب و سرعان ما احسوا أن طريق العودة قد سدت فى وجوههم جيوش المصريين و مياه النيل و اضطر الفرنج الى طلب الصلح بدون قيد و لا شرط و تم تسليم دمياط و رحل الفرنج الى بلادهم فى أواخر سبتمبر عام 1221م بعد ان منوا بهزيمة منكرة بفضل كفاح الشعب المصرى المناضل و قيادة الملك الكامل الذى ورث صفات عمة العظيم البطل صلاح الدين الايوبى.

تاريخ المنصورة

المنصورة ولويس

أعلن لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا انه سيقود غزوة صليبية هائلة؛ لاستعادة شرف الصليبين الذي فقدوه في المنصورة وانه سيعرف كيف يحقق أهدافه كاملة في الاستيلاء على مصر هكذا زعم لويس المغرور ... وتجمعت جيوش هذه الحملة في قبرص في ربيع سنة 1248 وعلى رأسها الملك القديس كما كانوا يسمونه ومعه زوجته (مرجريت) واخوته وبنو عمه وكثير من الأمراء الإقطاعيين الإنجليز والفرنسيين، أبحرت الحملة التي كان قوامها خمسين آلفا من المقاتلة متجهة إلى الشواطئ المصرية، وألقت مراسيها خارج دمياط كما فعلت الحملة السابقة .
وكان ، الملك الصالح أيوب بدمشق حين وصلت الحملة إلى دمياط فلما علم بأخبارها عاد مسرعاً إلى مصر غير أن المنية عاجلته في طريق عودته، فأخفت زوجته "شجر الدر" خبر وفاته لحين عودة ابنه توران شاه من حصن (كيفا) ، وقادت هي حركة المقاومة، ووافقت على الخطة التي وضعها الظاهر (بيبرس البندقدراى) وبناء على هذه الخط أخفى بيبرس القوات المصرية داخل المنصورة، أمر بمنع التجول وأن يلزم المنصوريون مساكنهم لا يخرجون منها إلا بإذن، كما أمر العساكر المصرية الأيوبية تظل في كمانتها حتى صدور الإشارة إليها.
ثم دخل الصليبيون بقيادة "روبرت ونت ارتوا" المنصورة ظهر ذلك اليوم من الناحية الشرقية فوجدوا مدينة خالية من المقاومة، وظن رو برت أن عسكر المنصورة وأهلها قد هربوا منها، بعد ان سمعوا ما حل بمعسكر جديلة (قرية قريبه من المنصورة في طريق دمياط كان الصليبيون قد استولوا عليها قبل ذلك بأيام ) وتويت آماله في النصر القريب.وانتشر الفرسان الصليبيون بخيولهم في الشوارع والأزقة والحارات تمهيداً لذهاب روبرت بنفسه إلى القصر السلطاني في أقصى الناحية القريبة من المنصورة التسليم والاعتراف بالنصر الصليبي التام. .غير أن روبرت كان مخدوعاً، إذ لم يكد يقترب من القصر السلطاني حتى صدرت أوامر القائد (بيبرس البندقدارى) بيده حركة تطويقية متفق عليها فأباد الجنود المصريون ورجال المقاومة، أعدادا ضخمة من الخيالة الصليبية المنتشرة في الشوارع والأزقة والحارات ، ثم أطبقوا على روبرت وفرقته عند باب القصر السلطاني من جميع الجهات وهرب روبرت كما هرب مئات من الصليبين أملا في النجاة.
وهنا يتجلى الدور البطولى لأهل المنصورة الذين سهموا في إبادة الصليبين؛ إذ كانوا يستبسلون في قتالهم بكل ما تصل إليه أيديهم من أسلحة ونحوها، كما كانوا يطاردونهم أثناء هروبهم..أما روبرت فقد لجأ إلى بيت قريب من القصر السلطاني، واعتصم به أملا في إيجاد وسيلة للفرار ... لكن أهل المنصورة لم يلبثوا ان اقتحموا هذا البيت ، واخرجوا قائد الحملة (روبرت) قتيلاً.
وتذكر المراجع التاريخية ان قتلى الصليبين في معركة المنصورة هذه بلغ حوالي ألف قتيل، على حين أن مصادر أخري تذكر أن قتلاهم زادت على ألف وخمسمائة قتيل.

بدايةالنهاية..
وصل الملك توران شاه، وتسلم قيادة الجيش العربي، وبدأ أعماله الحربية بالاستيلاء على جميع المراكب الفرنسية التي تحمل المؤن للمعتدين، وبذلك وعرقل خطوط إمدادهم، فاضطرهم إلى التقهقر بعد ان نقدت ذخيرتهم وعتادهم الحربي، وطاردتهم قوات المقاومة الشعبية، واخذ الفدائيون العرب يغيرون على الجيش الصليبي أثناء انسحابه تجاه دمياط، ثم طوقوهم وسدوا عليهم طريق الانسحاب ودارت المعركة الفاصلة.
بلغ قتلى الصليبين في هذه المعركة - كما يذكر المؤرخون - ثلاثين ألفا، غطت جثثهم وجه الأرض وكان هذا اليوم عظه وعبرة لكل معتد أثيم.

عاقبةالباغي:
دارت المعركة الفاصلة عند ميت النصارى ( منية النصر) قرب شرمساح، وكانت تعرف هذه البلدة باسم منيه ابى عبد الله وبدأت طلائع النصر تقترب، وعندما ايقن لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا ان لا أمل في النصر، فقد رأى فلول جيشه تفر، واستحر فيهم القتل أمام عينيه، عرض على (الطواشي رشيد الدين) والأمير (فخر الدين القيمرى) التسلم، وطلب الأمان لنفسه ولمن بقى معه من خاصة عساكره وحاشيته ، فأجابه إلى الأمان الذي طلب.ولكن بعض الفرنسيين أخذتهم العزة بالآثم، فلقوا ما يستحقونه من مصر مرير على أيدى الوطنيين.واستسلم لويس الحزين لنهايته الأليمة حيث أرسل أسير إلى دار (إبراهيم بن لقمان) قاضى المنصورة، وكاتب الإنشاء فبقى بها سجيناً في حراسة الطواشي "صبيح المعظمى" ينتظر ما يفعل به. وامتلأت الدور بالضباط الصليبين الأسرى، وبالقادة من الإنجليز ، والفرنسيين، وأنشئ معكسر خارج المدينة لينزل به من بقى من جيش لويس من الأسرى والجرحى.لقد اشترط أبناء الدقهلية المنصورون تسليم دمياط، ، وجلاء الحملة الغادرة عن الإقليم قبل إطلاق سراح الملك الأسير أو غيره من كبار الأسرى، كما اشترطوا دفع فدية كبيرة للملك ولكبار ضباطه، ولم يكن أمام لويس إلا الإذعان لمشيئة المنتصر، فافتدى نفسه وبقية جنده بفدية كبيرة قدرت بعشرة ملايين من الفرنكات .
لقد اسر أبناء الدقهلية لويس التاسع في دار ابن لقمان، وتركوه مقيداً في حراسة أحد العبيد، فالعرف العسكري يقضى بأن القواد والملوك عندما يؤسرون لا يقيدون بل يتركون في حراسة ضباط عظام، لقد كان لويس الحزين أسيرا في دار ابن لقمان مقيداً لا يحرسه إلا أحد العبيد مبالغة في إذلاله، والنيل من كبريائه وشعر لويس نفسه بمرارة هذا المصير فلقد ولدت الملكة مولوداً جديداً أثناء المعركة رأى نور الحياة، ونجم أبيه موشك على الأفول لقد سمى لويس وليده " تربستان" ومعنى هذه التسمية وليد الأحزان. ومنذ ذلك الوقت يطلق المؤرخون أحيانا على لويس التاسع اسم الملك الحزين

المنصورة ونابليون
ومنذ ذلك النصر الذي الحق بشرف فرنسا جرحاً لا يندمل ، وسطر في صفحات تاريخها عاراً لا يمحى، هي تحلم بالثأر من الشرق لشرفها الضائع على ضفاف النيل الخالد. فهذا نابليون يحاول تضميد جراح فرنسا التي تزفت دماءها على ارض الدقهلية في المنصورة وفارسكور، فيأتى بعد خمسة قرون ونصف . مزهوا بانتصاراته في إيطاليا ، ممنيا نفسه بنصر جديد يكسبه الفخر، ويحقق له حلمه في إمبراطورية واسعة في الشرق. فهل يستكين الشعب لطاغية أوربا الجديد؟ وهل ينام على الضيم ويخضع للمستعمر الغاشم؟
ألحق أن هذا الشعب العربي الأبي خير الاستعمار، ودفع ضريبة الحرية كفاحاً مريراً لا يعرف الخضوع والاستسلام فهذا موقفه مع نابليون وحملته سنة 1798م. طرقت جحافل نابليون مصر في صيف عام 1798 وحكام مصر من المماليك في غفلة عن أمرها، واستولت الحملة على الإسكندرية ثم على رشيد تقدمت إلى شبرا خيبت على فرع رشيد حيث تغلبت على قوت مراد بك الأمير المملوكي ثم هزمتها ثانية في إمبابة .
لم يجد نابليون الطريق ممهداً أمامه أثناء زحفه في غرب مصر ، فتخطفت المقاومة الشعبية أطراف جيشه، وقاسمته الأرض شبرا شبرا، وامتدت الثورة على المستعمر الغاضب من غرب مصر ، إلى وسطها وجنوبها، وازدادت اشتعالاً في شرقها الأمر الذي دفع نابليون بونابرت إلى محاولة إخماد هذه الثورات فعبر النهر إلى القاهرة التي تركها حكامها من المماليك حاملين معهم ما خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه، تركوا القاهرة لأهلها العزل من السلاح. فدخلها نابليون دخول الحذر الخائف ، فأصدر المنشورات التوددية إلى المصريين حتى يستميلهم إليه.
وقد عزعلى المصريين سقوط عاصمتهم في يد الفرنسيين فازدادت الثورة اشتعالاً في أقاليم مصر المختلفة خاصة إقليم الدقهلية، الأمر الذي دفع بونابرت إلى تعيين الجنرال فيال Vail قومندانا لمديريتي المنصورة ودمياط.خرج فيان في أوائل أغسطس سنة 1789 بفرقتين لإخضاع هاتين المديريتين.فقصد أولا إلى مدينة المنصورة، ومكث بها قليلاً بها حامية تحتلها ، غير أن أهالي المنصورة والبلاد المجاورة لم يصبروا على ضيم هذه الحملة ، واجمعوا أمرهم على الفتك بها "ولقد تحقق ذلك في 10 أغسطس سنة 1798 حين اقبل أهالي البلاد المجاورة من مديرية الدقهلية إلى المنصورة ، اختلطوا بأهل المدينة ، واشترك الرجال والنساء في مهاجمة الفرنسيين الذين لزموا معسكرهم حين شعروا بالخطر ، غير أن الثائر حاصروهم وأشعلوا النار في معسكرهم الأمر الذي دفع الفرنسيين إلى إخلاء هذا المعسكر ، قاصدين الهرب إلى دمياط؛ ولكن الثوار الوطنيين قطعوا عليهم الطريق ثم أبادوهم عن أخرهم ، وكان عددهم كما يقول ساباتبيه أحد ضباط فرقتي فيال - 160 قتيلاً أشعلت هذه الواقعة نار الثورة والحمية في البلاد المجاورة ورغم أن نابليون عين قائداً عرف بالقسوة والوحشية هو الجنرال دوجا Dugua قومندانا لمديرية المنصورة ، ورغم أن هذا الجنرال حاول أن يقضى على الثورات الوطنية بكل وسيلة ، ومن ذلك انه قبض على اثنين من زعمائها نالها شرف اتهامهما بإشعال نار المقاومة بالمنصورة واعدمهما، وطاف الفرنسيون برأسيهما في شوارع المدينة.
كما اخذ في تعقب المشتركين في هذه الثورة من سكان البلاد المجاورة للمنصورة ، ومعاقبة القرى التي اشتركت فيها أيضا .
رغم هذا كله فقد لقي الفرنسيون عناء كبيراً في إخضاع هذا المديرية ، وعلى العكس مما أراد المعتدون اشتدت المقاومة وامتنع كثير من أهالي البلاد عن دفع الضرائب ، وقابلوا الفرنسيين بالرصاص والعصي، وشملت روح الثورة القرى كلها الآمر الذي اعجز الجنرال دوجا عن الانتقام من القرى التي اشتركت في قتل الحامية الفرنسية بالمنصورة. وإزاء هذه الهزيمة الجديدة كان لابد للمستعمر من إرهاب جديد.
معركة دنديط

أرسل نابليون أوامره إلى قومندان القليوبية الجنرال Murat، مورات لمعاونة دوجا في إخضاع إقليم المنصورة.
فانتقل من بنها إلى ميت غمر في أواخر أغسطس سنة 1798، وفى وحشية المستعمر هاجم الجنرال مور بلدة (دنديط) إحدى بلاد مركز ميت غمر التي وجهت إليها تهمة الاشتراك في واقعة المنصورة واستباح جنوده القرية، وانزلوا بها وبأهلها الخراب والدمار في سبتمبر من نفس العام.
لم يستكن أهالي دنديط لهذا الإرهاب وانما قاوموا الفرنسيين مقاومة اعتبرت من المفاجآت التي لم يكن يتوقعها الغازي المغتصب، فاضطر نابليون بونابرت إلى إصدار أوامره إلى الجنرال (لانوس) بمساعدة الجنرال مورا على إخماد هذه الثورة والقضاء على مقاومة سكان دنديط.
ولقد وضع الجنرال خطته الحربية لمهاجمة الوطنيين الأبطال في دنديط فتولى مورا قيادة الميمنة ولا نوس الميسرة وسار لمهاجمة الثوار الوطنيين في معاقلهم غير ان السير كان متعذر لأن الثوار قطعوا جسور الترع فغمرت المياه الأراضي مما عرقل تقدم هذه الحملة أعطى الوطنيين فرصة للتقهقر عن دنديط إلى قرية (ميت الفروماى) وهناك قاوموا الفرنسيين مستعينين بمدفعين اثنين ... ثم تركوا هذه القرية إلى التلال المجاورة واخذوا في مقاومة الفرنسيين مقاومة أجبرتهم على الارتداد إلى ميت غمر .

انتشار الثورة:
لم تعد الثورة قاصرة على دنديط وحدها ، ولكنها امتدت في سرعة البرق إلى مختلف البلاد وكانت كلما أخمدت في جهة ظهرت في جهة أخرى بشكل اشد وأقوى، ولقد عبر عن ذلك ريبو الفرنسي نفسه اصدق وأروع تعبير حين قال " كان الجنود يعملون على إخماد الثورة بإطلاق الرصاص على الفلاحين وفرض الغرامات على البلاد لسكن الثورة كانت كحية ذات مائة رأس كلما أخمدها السيف والنار في ناحية ظهرت في ناحية أخرى أقوى واشد مما كانت .. فكانت تعظم ويتسع مداها كلما ارتحلت من بلد إلى آخرى.سرت نار الثورة إلى كل جهات المديرية، واشتدت هذه الثورة في بلاد البحر الصغير التي تقع بين المنصورة وبحيرة المنزلة الأمر الذي اقلق بونابرت وأفزعه، فقد كانت خطته تقوم على تأمين المواصلات بين المنصورة الصالحية وبلبيس ، حتى يطمئن على حدود ممر الشرقية.. وقد كتب إلى الجنرال دوجا في هذا الصدد عدة رسائل تظهر مبلغ اهتمامه بهذا القطاع الثائر.

دور المنزلة:
وكان لهذه البلدة شأن وخطر في تلك الجهات ، لما امتد في أنحائها من أسباب الثورة، ولظهور جماعة من زعماء الأهالي يحرضون الناس على مقاومة الفرنسيين ، وقد برز من بينهم في تقارير القواد الفرنسيين اسم "حسن طوبار" شيخ بلدة المنزلة كزعيم للمحرضين وخصم عنيد لا يستهان به، ومدبر لحركات المقاومة في هذه الجهات.كان "حسن طوبار" زعيماً لإقليم المنزلة الذي سبب متاعب كثيرة للفرنسيين... كتب ريبو يصف سكان هذه الجهات بقوله "ان مديرية المنصورة التي كانت مسرحاً للاضطرابات ، تتصل ببحيرة المنزلة ، وهى بحيرة كبيرة تقع بين دمياط وبيلوز القديمة، والجهات المجاورة لهذه البحيرة وكذلك الجزر التي يسكنها قوم أشداء ذوو نخوة، ولهم جلد وصبر، وهم اشد بأساً وقوة من سائر المصريين".بدأت الحملة تتحرك على البحر الصغير من المنصورة يوم 16 سبتمبر سنة 1798 بقيادة الجنرال (داماس ووستنج) اللذين أنقذهما الجنرال دوجاً، وقد زودهما بالتعليمات التي يجب ابتاعها، وفى هذه التعليمات صورة حيه لحالة البلاد النفسية ومكانة الشيخ "حسن طوبار". تحرك الجنرال على رأس الجنود الفرنسيين، وساروا بالبحر الصغير على ظهر السفن فأرسوا ليلا على مقربة من (منية محلة دمنة) و شعر أهالي المنية باقتراب الحملة فأخلوا بلدتهم وكذلك كان الوضع في القباب الكبرى، وقد كلف الجنرال داماس مشايخ بعض القرى المجاورة ان يبلغوا أهالي القريتين ان يعودوا فإن القوة لن تنالهم بشر إذا دفعوا الضرائب المفروضة عليهم .. وهناك افترق القائدان ، فرجع الجنرال وسنتج إلى المنصورة، ومضى داماس إلى المنزلة لإخضاعها ومعه من الجنود اكثر من ثلاثمائة جندي بأسلحتهم وذخيرتهم غير ان الجنرال دوجا وجد ان هذا العدد من الجند ليس في مقدوره القضاء على مقاومة المنزلة مما دفعه إلى أن يطلب المدد من داماس.
معركة الجمالية
سار الجنرال (داماس) بجنده حتى وصل إلى برنبال الجديدة حيث عسكر بجنوده ليلاً تجاهها، وغادرها قبل شروق الشمس فواصل السير بحراً يريد الجمالية، فبلغها في نحو الساعة العاشرة صباحاً. غير أن سفنه رحلت في بحر أشمون من قلة المياه، فهاجمها الأهالي بإطلاق النار، كما أمطرها وابلا من الحجارة من أسوار بلدتهم، فأمر الجنرال داماس بإنزال الجنود إلى البر لرد هجوم الأهالي ،ولكنه بعد قتال استمر أربع ساعات انسحب من الموقع الذي نزل به، ورأى انه لا يستطيع الثبات فيه ولا متابعة السير في بحر أشمون ، فأضرم النار في الجمالية ، لتشتعل النار الأهالي عن مقاومة الحملة، وعاد أدراجه المنصورة، ومعاً جرحاه وقتلاه.وقد كانت معركة الجمالية ذات شأن وخطر ، وصفها الضابط جاز لاس Gaz las من ضباط كتيبة الجنرال داماس - في تقريره عنها قال : "لما وصلنا بحر اتجاه الجمالية، فوجئت السفن التي كانت تقل الجنود بعاصفة من الأحجار والرصاص انهالت من أسوار البلدة وبيوتها، وفى الوقت نفسه رأينا جموعاً كثيرة من العرب والممالك والفلاحين ليس بيدهم سلاح سوى العصي يهاجموننا بحماسة فيستشهدون بين أسنة رماحنا ".وقد انتهت معركة الجمالية بإحراق البلدة ، وانسحاب الفرنسيين إلى المنصورة فوصلتها في 21 سبتمبر. ومن تتبع سير الحملة يتضح لنا أنها لم توفق في إتمام مهمتها فقد بقى "حسن طوبار" قوياً يثير البلاد، ويستفز الناس للمقاومة وكان الفرنسيون يحسبون له حساباً كبيراً، ويسعون بمختلف الوسائل لكي يضعوه، أو يجتذبوه إلى صفوفهم .وقد كان (حسن طوبار) يخادع الفرنسيين عن خططه ومقاصده ففي الوقت الذي ابلغ فيه رسول داماس انه لا يأبى دفع الضرائب العادية إذا ما ترك حراً كان يستعد للقتال ، كما كان على اتصال بإبراهيم بك زعيم المماليك الذي كان مرابطاً بفلول جيشه في جنوب سورياً، وقد كان على اتصال مستمراً أيضا بقواته المنظمة لمقاومة الفرنسيين، فحسن طوبار كان يشعل الثورة في مختلف البلاد الواقعة بين دمياط والمنزلة والمنصورة ، وبينما كان يثير الأهالي في بلاد البحر الصغير كان في الوقت نفسه يجمع مراكبه في بحيرة المنزلة لمهاجمة دمياط لتخليصها من يد الفرنسيين. ولذا أرسل الجنرال فيال إلى زميله الجنرال دوجا ينذره بقرب هجوم الثوار على مدينة دمياط؛ لأن حسن طوبار يحشد أسطولا كبيراً في بحيرة المنزلة لهذا الغرض ويطلب المدد . قام الثوار بهجوم مهم على دمياط في 16 سبتمبر سنة 1798 واشترك فيه أهالي البلاد المجاورة لدمياط، كما اشترك فيه أيضا أسطول حسن طوبار وقد نجح المهاجمون الثوار في قتل الحراس الفرنسيين في المخافر الأمامية للمدينة، وظل القتال متواصلا ليلة 16 سبتمبر ، غير أن عدم تكافؤ الأسلحة والتنظيم دفع المهاجمين إلى التقهقر والالتجاء إلى قرية (الشعرا) حيث اتخذوها معسكراً تحصنوا به.ونتيجة لحرج مركز الفرنسيين في دمياط اضطر نابليون إلى إرسال الجنرال (اندريوس) ليعاون الجنرال فيال في توطيد سلطان الفرنسيين في تلك الجهات. فتقدم الفرنسيون في 20 سبتمبر للاستيلاء على الشعراء ، وبالرغم من استيلاء الفرنسيين في تلك الجهات فتقدم الفرنسيون في 20 سبتمبر للاستيلاء على الشعراء، وبالرغم من استيلاء الفرنسيين عليها فإن الثورة تفاقمت في البلاد الواقعة بين المنصورة ودمياط، وتعددت حوادث مهاجمة الثوار للسفن الفرنسية القلة للجنود في النيل، مما دفع الفرنسيين إلى التنكيل بالبلاد التي هاجمت السفن كما حدث في (ميت الخولى) حيث اعتدوا على الأهالي ،واستولوا على ما بها من مواش وطيور وحلى.

المنزلة مرة أخرى
وجد نابليون بونابرت أن السبب في اشتعال نار الثورة في هذه الجهات رجع إلى الروح التي بثها حسن طوبار في نفوس الأهالي لذلك عزم نابليون - كي يستتب له الأمر في هذه الجهات على القضاء على نفوذ حسن طوبار، فأرسل مدداً إلى الجنرال دوجا، وكلفه بالاستيلاء على المنزلة كما كلفه بإرسال كتيبة إلى الجنرال اندريوس للاستيلاء على ما ببحيرة المنزلة من جزائر وسفن.
وبدأ الجنرال دوجا في تنفيذ الخطط العسكرية المكلف بها فعهد إلى الجنرال اندريوس أن يذهب إلى المنزلة عن طريق البحيرة كما عهد إلى الجنرال داماس Damas أن يسير إليها بالبر ، وبذلك تطبق القوتان على المدينة من البر والبحر .ولما أحس (حسن طوبار) بخطط الفرنسيين غادر المنزلة ومعه معظم أهلها إلى غره؛ لإعادة تنظيم حركة المقاومة لاسترداد البلاد فدخل داماس المدينة التي وجدها خالية إلا من الشيوخ وعجائز النساء،فأحتلها بعد أن فوت عليه حسن طوبار وكذلك الأهالي فرصة الانتقام من زعيمهم ومنهم. أما حملة الجنرال اندريوس فقد فشلت في مهمتها بسبب تكاثر سفن الأهالي حول سفنه، ومحاولة الأهالي إغراقها فاضطر إلى العودة إلى دمياط. هكذا كانت الحركة الواسعة المدى التي أقلقت بال الفرنسيين زمنا، وهكذا كانت بطولة ذلك الرجل الذي أزعج قواد الجيش الفرنسي وتردد اسمه في تقاريرهم ورسائلهم ، وورد اسمه في رسائل نابليون نفسه غير مرة كعنوان للمقاومة الأهلية القوية.
لقد ظل إقليم الدقهلية يكافح هؤلاء المستعمرين في عنف، وشغل إخضاعه الفرنسيين اكثر من شهرين، وكلفهم ثمناً غالياً من جنودهم وقوادهم ، ففقدوا فيه وحده - حتى آخر أكتوبر 1798 ما يقرب مما فقدوه في سائر بلاد القطر منذ وطئت أقدامهم الدنسة ارض الوطن الحبيب.
الدقهلية وقناة السويس
لم تكد الحملة النابوليونية الفاشلة تعود إلى فرنسا في سنة 1801م حتى كانت قد خلفت وراءها في الشرق عامة وفى مصر خاصة طابوراً من الجواسيس وان تكن سمتهم قناصل..وكان من بينهم ولعله من شرهم المدعو ( ماتيو ديلسبس) الذي احتال على حاكم مصر الضعيف محمد سعيد وحصل منه على امتياز قناة تصل بين البحرين الأبيض والأحمر، بشروط مجحفة بحق مصر، وكان من بين هذه الشروط أن يقوم العمال المصريون بالحفر، ونقل التراب ، وبناء المنشآت سخرة دون مقابل.وتحدثنا الوثائق التاريخية أن هذه الشركة المشؤومة لجأت إلى نقر أسمتهم " مقاولي الأعمال" وكانوا في الغالب أوربيين أو من صقلية ومالطة ورودس وكريت يعرفون بعض العربية، وكان الواحد مهم يحيط نفسه بعصابة نفسه بعصابة من أمثاله ويتعهد للشركة بتقديم الأعداد الهائلة من العمال لقاء مبلغ معين، وينطلق هؤلاء اللصوص ليأتوا بهذا العدد المطلوب بأسلوبهم الذي يتلخص في الالتجاء إلى الباشبوزق " المأمور" الذي يلزم شيخ البلد يجمع العمال المطلوبين ، فينطلق جنوده وأعوانه في كل قرية يقبضون على الأهالي ويربطونهم بالسلاسل ويقودونهم إلى مناطق تجمعهم حيث بتسلمهم المتعهد وينال الباشبوزق "المأمور" وأعوانه إتاواتهم على هذا العمل البربري الذي يتنافى مع ابسط مبادئ الإنسانية ويمضى رجال المتعهد بهؤلاء المساكين في حراسة قوية إلى موضع الحفر الذي يصلونه بعد أسبوع سيراً على أقدامهم، فإذا بلغوه بعد هذه الرحلة الشاقة بدءوا عملهم.
وياله من عمل مضن شاق .. لقد كان على الواحد منهم أن يحفر من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها . حتى إذا قبل الليل كان عليه أن يقوم بحراثة الأرض التي تنبت له ما يأتدم به من "الفجل ، والجرجير والكرات " ولم يكن يملك الماشية، فكان يستعيض عن المحراث بالفأس.. وكان عليه أن يشترك مع جماعة من زملائه ليقيموا لأنفسهم مسكناً من الطين يتكدسون فيه بالعشرات .. وكان أولئك لعمال يقاضون اجر أعمالهم كل أسبوعين ، وكان الأجر المقدر فرنك في الأسبوع ، أي أن اجر العامل كان حوالي ستة مليمات في اليوم يحتجز منها المتعهد ثمن الخبز وثمن الماء ويخصم ما يشاء من الباقي نظير العقوبات... لقي العمال خلال هذا العمل المرير صنوفاً من العذاب بالإضافة إلى الإرهاق في العمل وفى هذه القسوة التي كانوا يعيشون فيها فتكت بهم الأمراض فلا يمر يوم حتى يتساقط فيه صرعى مئات العمال نتيجة المرض والإرهاق غير من كان يقتلهم المقاولون وأعوانهم من الجبابرة الطغاة برصاصهم وسياطهم إذا ابدوا التذمر أو الاعتراض ..ولا نغالي إذا قلنا أن مياه هذه القناة جرت على رفات عشرات الألوف من أجدادنا المكافحين .
من أجل اليوم المشهود
هذه الصورة الأليمة من كفاحنا المرير الذي قاسى منه الشعب ما قاسى ،وعانت منه الدقهلية قبل غيرها معاناة مريرة، بحكم موقعها المتاخم لمنقطة العمل - فدفعت ثمنه غالياً من دماء أنبائها وجادت بأرواح الألوف منهم مؤمنه، بأنه سوف يأتي اليوم الذي يقوم فيه من أبنائها من يثأر لما لحقهم من ظلم فيسترد القناة لنا، ولن تكون لغيرنا أبدا، وان دماء أجدادنا لن تسيل بعد اليوم ذهباً في خزائن المستعمرين. لقد كانت صحية الحق هذه تكريماً لأبناء الدقهلية قبل غيرهم ارتفعت بها هاماتهم، وقرت بها أرواح أجدادهم، فهي ترفرف اليوم من حولك - يا بطل التأميم - إحتفاء بك راضية مرضية.
الدقهلية و الثورة العرابية
كلنا يعرف الظروف التى أعقبت حفر قناة السويس وكيف أن سياسة إسماعيل وتبذيره على شهواته وملذاته أوقعت البلاد في ضائقة مالية لم يكن لها من مبرر . فأودت هذه الضائقة بإسماعيل نفسه وبالبلاد فأوقعتها فريسة سهلة في يد الأجنبي الذي تدخل في شئونها وسيطر على اقتصادياتها وسياستها وأدارتها..ولم يجد أبعاد إسماعيل شيئاً في إصلاح هذه الحال التي بلغت مداها من السوء والفساد، فقد خلفه توفيق صنيعه الاستعمار وعميله الأول ، والذي يدين لإنجلترا بتوليته الحكم. تحيطه حاشية من أمثال رياض التركي الأصل ، ونوبار الأرمني، وعدد من الأتراك المرتزقة الذين تقلدوا المناصب الرئيسية في الجيش، فكانت لهم وحدهم القيادة والسيادة ، وكان بأيديهم الآمر والنهى، فحرموا الأكفاء من أبناء الشعب الذي كانوا فى تقديرهم (فلاحين ) لا يصلحون لمثل هذه المناصب وهم الذين شهد لهم التاريخ بحسن البلاء في حروبهم ببلاد اليونان ، ثم بانتصاراتهم الرائعة على بنى جلدتهم جيوش السلطان العثماني في الشام وآسيا الصغرى، وكادوا يدقون بمدافعهم أبواب عاصمة العثمانيين (إستانبول) ذاتها.ولم ينم الشعب على هذا الضيم بل رفع صوته عالياً مطالباً بحقوقه في ثورة عارمة قادها ضابط من الشعب، والتف حوله زملاؤه من الضباط الأحرار ذلك هو الضابط احمد عرابي الذي اصبح زعيماًَ شعبياً التفت حوله القلوب وأيدته وفوضته نائباً عنها يحقق لها ما تصبوا إليه من العزة والكرامة. وكان حول عرابي في انتفاضته هذه الضباط وجنود أحرار من صميم هذا الشعب المكافح ومن أبناء الفلاحين البواسل الذي ذاقوا من اضطهاد أسرة محمد على واستغلالها الكثير فتاقت نفوسهم إلى الخلاص من نيران هذا الطغيان ،وكان بلاؤهم الحسن في الثورة العرابية. ولقد لعبت الدقهلية دورها في هذه الثورة، وسمهم أبناؤها بنصيب مشرق في البطولة والتضحية فاستشهد منهم من استشهد في ساحة العزة والشرف. وإذا كانت الثورة العرابية لم تحقق أهدافها فقد كان ذلك نتيجة لعوامل أبرزها خيانة الإقطاعيين، وممالأة الباشوات للاستعمار وللحاكم الأجنبي المتسلط ، لأنهم شاركونه في استغلال هذا الشعب بصورة بشعة تحميها الألقاب التي يخلعها عليهم، وأكثرهم من اسر جلبها محمد على ، واقطعهم الأرض فتوار ثورها حتى اصبحوا هم السادة ، وأصحاب الأرض الحقيقيون هم العبيد الأجراء. وكان ثمن هذه الخيانة أن منيت البلاد بالاستعمار الإنجليزي البشع، وظل أهلها يرزحون تحت نيره سنوات طوال، تغلى في قلوبهم مراجل الحقد على هذا المصير يتلفتون للدليل الذي يتبعونه في رحلتهم نحو الحرية، فهم على طول الطريق يتلفتون للدليل الذي يتبعونه فى رحلتهم نحو الحرية. وسار بهم في هذا السبيل القويم مصطفى كامل الذي اسلم الرسالة من بعده إلى محمد فريد. ولكن الاستعمار البغيض، والحاكم الأجنبي ، الإقطاع الجشع هذا الثالوث الرهيب لم يغفلوا عن مناهضة هذه الانتفاضات ، وتعويقها كي لا تبلغ غايتها.. إلى أن قامت الحرب العالمية الأولى سنة 1914 وفرضت على المصريين الأحكام العرفية، وقبضت على أصحاب الآراء الحرة ونفتهم خارج البلاد ، كما جندت بالقوة اكثر من مليون من المصريين، وأرسلتهم وقوداً إلى ميادين القتال المختلفة في الشام والعراق ، واستولت على خيرات البلاد ووسائل النقل فيها .. فقاست البلاد من ذلك ما قاست مؤملة الخلاص من هذا الجور عندما تنتهي الحرب العالمية الأولى، فيجلو المستعمر كما وعدها وتحصل البلاد على استقلاها. وانتهت الحرب ولم يف المستعمر بوعوده، وكان لابد للشعب من عمل إيجابي ليحقق أمنيته، فكانت ثورة سنة 1919. 

 الدقهلية وثورة1919
لقد عرفت الدقهلية دورها الوطني في ثورة الشعب في سنة 1919 وذلك حين نفت السلطات البريطانية في مصر الزعماء الوطنيين الذين طالبوا السماح لهم بالسفر إلى باريس ، لعرض قضيتهم الوطنية على مؤتمر الصلح هناك، فاضرب طلاب المدارس في صباح اليوم العاشر من شهر مارس عن تلقى الدروس، وخرجوا من مدارسهم في مظاهرة كبرى انضم إليها الشعب بمختلف طوائفه وهيئاته، فاغلق أصحاب المحلات محالهم، وكذلك العمال والصناع خرج الجميع يهتفون بالحرية والاستقلال ، وتبارى الخطباء في إلقاء خطاباتهم الحماسية، ولقد الهت المتظاهرين الحرية والاستقلال عن الرصاص المنهمر، والموجه إليهم من الجنود البريطانيين والذي لم يفرق بين كبير وصغير ، فسقط عشرات الوطنيين صرعى تروى دماؤهم الطاهرة أرضنا الطيبة. اعتقد البريطانيون ان الدماء والقتل هما الوسيلة الكفيلة بالقضاء على هذه الثورة العارمة، ولم يفهموا أن هذه الدماء ما هي إلا وقود لإشعال نار الثورة، فما أن شاع خبر إطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين وشاعت أخبار القتلى والمعتقلين من الطلاب والشباب العزل، طغى الغضب وبلغت فورة الحماس غايتها، واخذ الثوار الوطنيون يحطمون ويخربون أسلاك التلغراف والتليفون وقضبان السكك الحديدية، وكل ما وصلت إليه أيديهم. ولم يخل هذا التحطيم من غرض تعمده الثائرون بتدبير مقصود، وهو تعويق القطارات المسلحة ، والفرق الجوالة عن الطواف بالمدن والقرى لجمع السلاح وتفتيش المنازل وإيذاء الناس أثناء ذلك التفتيش..
فقد أمعنت السلطات العسكرية في جميع السلاح ، من بداية الحرب حتى جمعت المدى الكبيرة ، والعصي الغليظة ، وكل ما يصلح للتسلح به في عراك أو مشاجرة، ثم لمعت بوادر الثورة بعد اعتقال الزعماء ، فعادت إلى حملة أخرى من حملات التفتيش التي كانت فى الحقيقة (محاكم التفتيش) و أوجس الناس من عواقب هذه الحملة شرا، فحظر لبعضهم أن يعوقوها بقطع المواصلات ألا إن الباعث الأكبر إلى التحطيم والتخريب كان اندفاعاً جامحاً: اندفاع الساخط يحار فيما يصنع وهو ساخط.. كأنما هو في هذه الثورة الجامحة مكموم، ومحبوس في بيت مغلق يريد أن تسمعه الدنيا، ولو بتدمير أثاثه وإحراق داره. فجاءت عوارض الثورة متفقة في كل مكان؛ لأن هذه العوارض هي كل ما يستطاع في تلك الحالة. ولو كان باعث التحطيم العدوان على الملك والنفس ، ولم يكن مجرد الاجتماع وإبلاغ الصوت إلى العالم؛ لاتجه الثائرون إلى نهب خزائن الحكومة وأموال الأغنياء والمصارف، وهو ما لم يحدث قط فى الدقهلية ولا في غيرها من مديريات مصر.
ولقد بالغ المستعمرون في قمع المظاهرات ، فزادت المظاهرات، وأنذرت السلطات الغاشمة من يقطع المواصلات "بالإعدام رمياً بالرصاص بمقتضى الأحكام العرفية"، فكان جواب الإنذار إضراب عمال السكك الحديدية في اليوم التالي، وخروجهم متظاهرين، ثم اندفاع الناس إلى قطع القضبان واسلاك التلغراف والتليفون ، غير مكترثين بالعاقبة فانعزلت القاهرة عن الدقهلية وغيرها من المديريات، واضطرت السلطات العسكرية البريطانية إلى استخدام جنودها لتسيير القطر وتنظيم المواصلات، وبعد أن كانت تتوعد القرى التي تقطعه السكك الحديدية على مقربة منها بالغرامة عادت إلى نشر إنذار تقول فيه أن كل حادث جديد من حوادث التدمير "يعاقب عليه بإحراق القرية إلى هي اقرب من سواها من مكان التدمير ".كل ذلك والثورة تتفاقم، والجماهير تتقدم ، ومنهم من أغاروا في بعض بلدان الدقهلية على مراكز الشرطة وانتزعوا ما فيها من السلاح واستعانوا به في ثورتهم العارمة. على أن الثورة لم تكن ثورة غضب بغير معنى كما أراد أعداؤها والناقمون منها أن يتخيلوها، فلو كانت كذلك لما ظهر الشعوب كما يرتفع إليها الأفراد في ساعات السمو، والإشراف والفداء ، فإن هذه الأعمال لا تظهر في ثورات الغضب التي تنطلق على غير هدى وفى غير مطلب، ولكنها تظهر حين تكون الثورة إعرابا عن شعور متكوم نزعة مشبوبة إلى الكمال . وقد كانت الثورة المصرية كذلك، فغلب فيها الروح القومي على كل عصبية وكل علاقة وكل فارق . وتجلت بسالة التضحية على مثال رائع نبيل كأنبل ما سطرت صفحات الجهاد والفداء في ثبات الأمم . فمات إناس يحملون العلم أنفاً من الفرار أمام نيران المدافع وهم عزل من السلاح ويرى إخوانهم مصرعهم، فبادروا، إلى رفع العلم ليستقبلوا مصرعاً كمصرعهم طائعين متنافسين، في لحظة يطيقون فيها رؤية الجثث المطروحة لقي ، ولا يطيقون رؤية العلم ملقى على التراب. كانت الصحافة الوطنية في هذه الفترة مراقبة محاربة، وكان لابد من تبصير الشعب بدوره عن طريق الصحافة السرية، والمنشورات الثورية، وتعبئة الشعور العام، فتألفت لجان الدعاية، وشكلت الخلايا لتعمل في الخفاء بعيدة عن أعين الاستعمار وآذانه، وقامت خلية المنصورة بدور فذ فألهبت الحماس الوطني في طول الإقليم وعرضه، وكان من بين أعضائها البارزين السادة المجاهدون. الأستاذ إسماعيل مظهر، احمد وفيق، محمد محمد خليفة، عصام حفنى ناصف، الشيخ عبد الباقى سرور - صحفى، المرحوم الأستاذ عبد العزيز الصوفانى والدكتور زكى مبارك .اتخذت هذه الخلية مقرها في (بدروم) تحت مكتب الإستاد عبد الرحمن الرافعى بجوار محلج بلنطه (حيث يوجد الآن محلج بنك مصر) بحي تورييل على البحر الصغير ، وتنكر بعض أعضائها في أزياء شعبية، ليقوموا بدور المراقبة وهم يعملون (الطعمية) حتى تغطى أصوات (مواقد الغاز) على ماكينة طبع المنشورات التي ترد من القاهرة ، فإذا فرغوا من طبعها قاموا بتوزيعها ليلاً بأساليب مبتكرة، فإذا اصبح الناس وجدوا هذه المنشورات تملأ الشوارع وتعمل عملها في الهاب الحماس، وتغذية الشعور الثائر .ولقد كان دور الدقهلية إقليم البطولة والوطنية في هذه الثورة المجيدة واضحاً مشهوراً، فقد عمت المظاهرات هذا الإقليم من أقصاه إلى أقصاه، ووقعت فيها حوادث أليمة سفكت فيها دماء الآهلين مما نذكره بعد مفصلين.
في المنصورة اجتمع المدارس الثانوية بالمنصورة يوم الجمعة 14 مارس سنة 1919 في منتزه الكنانى فاستمعوا إلى خطبائهم ، ثم ألفوا مظاهرة سليمة طافت بالمدينة ، وانتهت بسلام . وفى يوم الثلاثاء 18 مارس قامت مظاهرة سلمية كبرى، اخترقت شوارع المدينة في نظام وهدوء، ولكنها لم تكد تصل إلى نهاية شارع (السكة الجديدة) حتى فاجأها الجنود البريطانيون، فأطلقوا النار على المتظاهرين دون تحذير أو إنذار ، فانقلبت المظاهرة إلى مجزرة مروعة قتل فيها من المتظاهرين عدد كبير، وأصيب كثيرون بجراح دامية.وكان من بين ضحايا الوطنية في هذا اليوم:رمضان إبراهيم عطية كاتب ، العدوى محمد عزام عطار، محمد على حسن على بائع، محمد بدر محمد مقرئ ، محمد المنسي حوذي ، محمد عبد الغنى السندوبى ساعاتي، الشحات محمد حسين عامل ,احمد محمد ,ماهركاتب ,محمد إبراهيم المهدى طباخ إبراهيم المهدى إبراهيم صانع أحذية,عباس عبد الله الزينى جلاد, رمضان عفيفى كامل بناء ,حافظ خليل القصيفى طالب ,عبد الرحمن رمضان عطية حلاق ,فؤاد محمد عوض موظف حسين احمد سليمان حوذي حسن محمد الجدامى طالب ,إسماعيل محمود زين الدين طالب, محمد, على الشحات نجار, محمود يونس حداد ، محمد الكنانى موظف بالمجلس البلدي ، على مصطفى مزارع ، محمد عوف عبد العظيم ،على سلطان من ميت بدر خميس ، شعبان المبيض. لقد استمرت ثورة المنصورة مشتعلة، يغذيها هذا الدم الطاهر ، ويذكى حماس أهلها ليثأروا من المعتدين الذين ازداد سعارهم إلى رؤية الدماء، فأسرفوا في البطش والعدوان.والغريب انهم - كدأبهم في الكذب والخداع - يبررون إجرامهم ذلك بأسباب يختلقونها ، فقد جاء في إشارات السلطات العسكرية في بلاغها المؤرخ - 20 مارس قولها: وقعت قلاقل شديدة في المنصورة من 18 الجاري ، واضطر ولاة الأمور الملكيون أن يستدعوا الجنود لمساعدتهم على إعادة النظام ، وهكذا تقتصر بلاغاتهم على عبارات وهمية لا تشير إلى شيء من القتل و سفك الدماء .

مذبحة ميت القرشى

أصيبت بلدة ميت القرشي بكارثة أودت بحياة مائة من أهلها، فقد خرج أهل البلدة بمظاهرة سلمية طافت حول بلدهم، ولكن قطاراً يقل مائة وخمسين جندياً بريطانياً كان يمر بهم في ذلك الوقت، فوقف القطار، ونزل بعض الجنود واستوقفوا المتظاهرين، وكان يقودهم (محمد مأمون عبد المعطى) نجل عمدة القرية فسألوه عن تلك الجموع ، فأخبرهم بأنها مظاهرة سلمية .ولم يكد يبتعد عنهم حتى عاجلوه برصاص بنادقهم، فسقط قتيلاً...وتفرق الجمع، ولكن الجنود تعقبوهم بمدافعهم الرشاشة، فحصدتهم حصداً ، وكانوا يطاردونهم في الحقول، كلما صادفوا واحداً اردوه قتيلاً برصاصهم وبلغ عدد شهداء هذه المذبحة نحو مائة قتيل، عرفت أسماء بعضهم وهم:محمد مأمون عبد المعطى، على عوض الله ، على عبد العزيز ، سعد متولي العوضى ، محمد فخري عطية حسن حلوة ، محمد المهدى صالح الدسوقى جودة ، فؤاد نصر ، محمد القرشي، محمد نور ، إبراهيم محمد عطوه سليمان هلال ، إبراهيم احمد الحلوجى ، محمد حسن مراد، عبد الوهاب محمد عثمان ، عبدالمجيد إبراهيم ، الشحات سليمان ، سليمان نافع ، شحاته طه العوضى ، محمود حسن مراد.وكان من بين الجرحى في هذه المعركة السيد سليمان سعد ، مغاورى محمد المرسى ، عبد العليم جاد الله ، القرشى مهدى ، مرسى محمد قمر ، محمد غنيم الشال ، محمد عبد المنعم الصعيدى.
ومن البلاد المجاورة السعد امين (كفر سليمان) محمد شاهين سمره (ميت أبو عوف) هنداوى على أبو زهره ، كفر الوزير محمد سالم رضوان (كفر المقدام)وأشارت السلطات العسكرية إلى هذه المأساة الدامية في بلاغها الرسمي بقولها :"حدث في جوار ميت غمر - التي لا تزال مع زفتي وميت غمر مركز للتمرد والفتن - أن قطاراً كان يشتغل بإصلاح الخط يوم 22 مارس فجعلته الغوغاه (كذا كانت تسمى السلطات العسكرية المتظاهرين) في معزل، لقطع الخط من أمامه ومن خلفه، ووصل إلى مكان الحادثة قطار مسلح لإسعافه يوم 23 الجاري، فهاجمه المشاغبون بدوره، ولكنهم تكبدوا خسارة تزيد على مائة من القتلى والجرحى".

في كفر الوزير :
وفى نفس اليوم مر القطار المسلح بكفر الوزير، فخرج نفر من الأهلين لمشاهدته، وكان على مقربة من السكة الحديدية جاموسة يقودها صاحبها، فأراد أن يبعد بها عن الخط محافظة عليها، فأصابته وماشيته طلقات نارية أودت بحياتهما، وصوب الجند الرصاص نحو الاهلين فقتل منهم من قتلوا. ومنهم عنانى محمد سليمان - السيدة بدران.

في تفهنا الشرفا
وفى يوم 27 من مارس نزل الجنود الإنجليز ببلدة (تفهنا الشرفا) وطلبوا من عمدتها الشيخ عبد العزيز القرموطى إخراج رجال من بلدته للعمل في إصلاح السكة الحديدية، ولم يمهلوه حتى يفكر في مطلبهم، وإنما انطلقوا يقتحمون منازل البلدة، ويسلبون ما تصل إليه أيديهم من مال ومئونة ، وقتل في هذه المعركة عدد من الأهالي كان منهم.عبد الفتاح سيد احمد ، احمد متولى القرموطى ، محمد على موافى ، رقية احمدمتولى
ما بعد ثورة 1919
ظلت الأمور في مصر على حالها من الفوضى والاضطراب وعاشت البلاد من الاستبداد يمثله الاستعمار ويعاونه القصر، وبقى الصراع قائماً بين الاحتلال والحاكم الدخيل من جهة وبين الشعب المتطلع لحريته واستقلاله من جهة أخرى، وكثرت الثورات الحماسية، في شكل مظاهرات دامية تعارض وتحتج على تدخل الأجنبي في شئوننا ، والنيل من سادتنا بأساليبه السافرة حينا، أو الملتوية أحيانا أخرى .
واشتدت حركة المظاهرات في طول البلاد وعرضها، ولعبت الدقهلية في هذا الصدد دورها الوطني، وقدمن من ضحاياه في مظاهرات سنة 1935 عدداً من المواطنين من أبناء المنصورة وتلاميذ المدارس بها.ورأى الاستعمار البريطاني أن يهدئ من ثورة الشعب، فقد بدأت نذرالحرب العالمية الثانية تلوح في الأفق وتتجمع سحبها، ومن اجل من أيدت بريطانيا قيام جبهة وطنية تدخل .معها في مفاوضات لإنهاء حالة الاضطرابات السائدة، واكتساب مشروعية بقائها في أرضنا الطيبة.. فكانت معاهدة 1936 التي لم تكن في الواقع ألا تخدير للشعور الوطني ، وقيداً جديداً من قيود الاستعمار وأغلاله.لقد كانت هذه المعاهدة دافعاً لنا على مواصلة الكفاح حتى ننال حقنا الكامل في الحرية والاستقلال ، هذا مصداق قول الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في إحدى خطبه الوطنية:" إن الحرية حق .. وان استحقاقنا للحرية لا يتقرر بما آخذناه منها بل يحرصنا دائماً على ما لم ننله بعد .. " فإذا كان المستعمر والقصر قد منحانا الحياة النيابية، فإنها لم تكن بالحياة النيابية السليمة، وإنما كانت زائفة ، تهدف إلى قتل الشعور الوطني الفياض الذي يطالب بالحرية الحقة، والى كبت صوت الأحرار، ومقاومة الروح المعنوية القوية.

الدقهلية وحرب فلسطين
لقد كانت حرب فلسطين سنة 1948 معركة الوطن العربي كله ، استهدف فيها الاستعمار و الصهيونية كيان هذا الوطن ، و كشف لنا السيد الرئيس في احاديثه و خطبة الرائعة حقيقية هذه المعاركة التي ما تزال قائمة ، يقودنا فيها إلى النصر قائدتا البطل ((جمال عبد الناصر )) .
ولقد كان للدقهلية في حرب فلسطين شرف التضحية بعدد من أبنائها الأبطال الذين استشهدوا في ميدان الجهاد ، نكتفى - في هذا العرض السريع - بذكر أسماء الذين نالهم شرف الاستشهاد من الضباط وهم قائد ( الكومندوز ) القائد الشهيد احمد عبد العزيز : طنامل. رائد طيب : (( الشهيد حسين محمود الحلواني :منية النصر . نقيب: "محمود حلمي عبد العظيم : ميت غمر. نقيب : "عز الدين صادق الموجي : مركز أجا. م اول : "إبراهيم إبراهيم الموجي : مركز أجا. م اول : "عباس احمد الشربينى : دكرنس . كذلك كان من بين الجرحى في هذه المعركة ، السادة الضباط الآتية أسماؤهم بعد ، وهم: لواء : رزق الله قلادة : ميت ناجى . عقيد : محمد عيسى شحاته: السنبلاوين .عميد : أميل فرج مقار : المنصورة عقيد: توفيق عبد الجواد : بساط كريم الدين . مقدم: عبد الحميد محمد : المنصورة . مقدم: : على محمد الشيخ : دويدة مقدم : إبراهيم إبراهيم حمدي : المنصورة . مقدم : محفوظ إبراهيم شلبى: المنصورة . مقدم: يحيى محمد حسن :مركز المنصورة. عميد : عبد الرحمن شحاته عنان: دموه السباخ. من اجل هذه الدماء الذكية الطاهرة التي روت ارض المعركة في فلسطين العربية، مازالت المعركة مستمرة، وستظل حتى تثأر لشهدائناعلينا فيه علم النصر إن شاء الله بقيادة زعيمنا ، بطل العروبة:، وجرحانا، في يوم مشهور يرفرف . " الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر "

الدقهلية والكفاح المسلح
سنة 1951 كشفت حملة فلسطين عن حقيقة الاستعمار وعملائه ، وعرف الشعب طريقة ، فاندفع في كل مكان يحارب في جهتين: يطالب بالجلاء العام عن ارض الوطن، ويهاجم القصر لفساده وتواطئه مع المستعمر ، كانت المظاهرات في كل مكان، وكانت الدماء حيث توجد المظاهرات، وأعلنت الدقهلية وكعهدها دائماً - غضبتها الوطنية ، فخرجت المظاهرات في بلادها تنادى بإلغاء معاهدة 1936 المشئومة.
ورضخت الحكومة القائمة حينذاك لمشيئة الشعب، فألقت هذه المعاهدة ، أعلان الكفاح المسلح.لقد كان من نتيجة ذلك أن تحرج موقف القوات الإنجليزية في قاعدة القتال، فقد امتنع العمال هناك - وكان الكثيرون منهم من أبناء الدقهلية بدافع من ووطنيتهم عن التعاون مع قوات الاحتلال واخذ الفدائيون - وبينهم الكثيرون من أبناء هذا الإقليم - يتسللون إلى معسكرات الإنجليز ويشنون عليهم حرب العصابات المسلحة فيخربون ... ويدمرون .. ويقتلون.. انه لعمل بطولي جرئ يقوم به الشعب، لا يرهبه وجود ثمانين ألف جندي بريطاني على أرضه ، من ان يواصل كفاحه من اجل الحرية.أن الهلع والاضطرابات قد أصابا جنود الاحتلال ، فأقدموا على أعمال بربرية ، واخذوا يطلقون نيرانهم - على رجال الجيش والبوليس فقط، وإنما عليهم وعلى المدنيين الآمنين، ولم يتورعو عن قتل النساء والأطفال.
واستشهدوا في هذا الكفاح المجيد عدد كبير من أبناء الدقهلية مناضلين في سبيل الحرية، وتركوا التاريخ يروى بطولاتهم.
ثم طلعت الشمس كان لهذه المرحلة الحاسمة من كفاحنا المسلح صدى عميق في نفوس الأحرار من أبناء هذا الوطن، الذين هالهم ما انحدرت إليه البلاد من فساد استشرى في كل جهاتها، وآلوا على انسهم إلا أن ينقدوها من هذه الهوة التي تردت فيها..
فأخذوا يعملون على أساس متين قائم وخطة محكمة دبرتها قيادتها الأمينة المخلصة. وأشرقت شمس الحرية مع صبيحة 32 يوليو سنة 1952 وفتح التاريخ لهذا الشعب سجلاً جديراً تشرق صفحاته بأعمال البطولة المجيدة، والانتصارات العظمية، التي أرهفت لها الدنيا سمعها، فكانت الثورة المباركة التي أعادت لنا العزة والكرامة، مع كلمات قائد الثورة العظيم ، بطل الكفاح الذي أعلن في عزة وإباء.
"سنكافح من اجل حريتنا ، ومقوماتها، وبذلك لن تستطيع قوة بالغة ما بلغت أن تقف في طريقنا.. فالأمة المغلوبة على أمرها حينما تحس نسيم الحرية تنقلب من فور ها إلى مارد لا يقهر .. وقد هبت رياح الحرية...."مع هذه الكلمات الخالدة استيقظ هذا الشعب وعرف طريقة وقائدة... وعرف الاستعمال أن أيامه في بلادنا أصبحت معدودة وان عملاءه بيننا قد قضى عليهم .. فأذعن لمشيئة هذا المارد وخضع لإرادة هذا البطل القائد حين قال:" إن على الاستعمار أن يحمل عصاه على كتفه ويرحل".

العدوان الثلاثى
رأى الاستعمار نهايته في الشرق تقترب على يد عملاق القومية العربية ، وان مصرع أطماعه قد حان.. فجن جنونه، وطار صوابه ، فحذر وانذر، وابرق وارعد، ووقف المارد الجبار ثبات الجنان، رابط الجأش لا يخفيه إنذار ، ولا يرهبه وعيد .. فلتتحرك أساطيل إنجلترا.. ولتتجمع قوات فرنسا.. ولتتآمر عصابات إسرائيل.. فإن هنا شعباً آمن بربه.. وآمن بحقه ..وآمن بقائده فوقف من ورائه صفاً واحداً يكافح عن كيانه، ويكافح عن وجوده.ووقف هذا الشعب العربي الأبي يحمل السلاح ويخوض معركة الحياة.. معركة بور سعيد الخالدة.
وكانت وقفتنا الجبارة التي أذهلت العالم اجمع، وكان النصر العزيز لنا، وكانت خيبة الاستعمار ونهايته، ومصرع أطماعه على شواطئ "بور سعيد". الدين آووا ونصروا... لقد عرفت الدقهلية أنها في الصفوف الأمامية من معركة الوطن، فأعدت العدة لتقوم بواجبها، وأخذت الأهبة متعطشة للثأر من المعتدين.وكانت بالإضافة إلى ذلك دار الهجرة للذين هاجروا من ديارهم وأموالهم، أبناء بور سعيد الخالدة، فكانت القرى تستقبل أفراح المهاجرين ، توسع لهم من رحابها، وتشركهم في أموالهم واقواتها، ولا فضل لهم في ذلك ، فهذا حق الاخوة في الوطن العزيز يقدمونه في رضا، وهم يشعرون بالفخر والسعادة..
__________________


صور لمحافظة المنصورة

شارع الجيش بالمنصورة



المنصورة عروس النيل

شارع الجيش

كلية التجارة - جامعة المنصورة

جامع النصر


مبنى محافظة الدقهلية - منظر ليلى

نيل المنصورة الساحر


يا جمال نيل المنصورة بالليل

جامعة المنصورة- منظر نهارى

جامعة المنصورة- منظر ليلى

لقطة للمنصورة من نادى المهندسين

لى عودة اخرى بمشيئة الله.





__________________

----------


## اليمامة

المنصورة القديمة



مسجد النجار



مسجد حسنين بية



المنصورة- البحر الصغير



مدرسة الفرير بالمنصورة



منزل انتونى بية تادروس



طريق النيل المنصورة

الصور تعود لأوائل القرن الماضي ومنقولة من موقع أيجيبت دانتان



نيل طلخا 1913
..................................................  ....

بداية دخول المنصورة ش الجيش ومنه ش عبد السلام عارف وش الشناوى وش جمال الدين الأفغانى (المتعامد على محطة القطار) وش المختلط أو المديرية وعلى الجهة الأخرى ش فريد المصرى وش كفر البدماص أو شريط القطار الفرنساوى وش السوق القديم (ممكن الأسماء تكون رايحة من ذاكرتى) وكذلك ش قناة السويس
الكورنيش اسمه ش الجمهورية .. يتفرع منه ش ميت حدر وش بورسعيد وش المدير وش أحمد ماهر (الثانوية) وش جيهان ويوازيه المشاية السفلية على النيل مباشرة .. وهناك ش الجلاء وهو ما يربط بين ش جيهان وش بورسعيد (الذى يصل بين الكورنيش وش عبد السلام عارف الى سندوب) طبعا هناك ش الترعة وتقسيم السمنودى وتقسيم الجوجرى وتلك كانت تقسيمات جديدة عندما غادرت المنصورة .. طبعا لا ننسى ش السكة الجديدة (عمره أكتر من 500 سنة) وهو أكبر شارع تجارى وكذلك السكة القديمة .. وهى معقل الصاغة الأساسى .. كذلك ش الحوار والميدان الطميهى بمقالى الفول السودانى واللب وكذلك ش العباسى كمعقل لتجار الجملة فى البقالة والخردوات (والمعسل) وكذلك ش محمد فتحى بورش النجارة .. وسوق ستوتة الشهير

من اشهر من تأكل عندهم (انسى الأسماء الجديدة) هناك محمد الامام وهو محل سندوتشات صغير جدا منذ عشرات السنين فى وسط السكة الجديدة .. كذلك هنا المنزلاوى كبابجى وحاتى فى ش العباسى ورمضان الكبابجى فى امتداد ش السكة الجديدة .. وهناك الدمياطى على الكورنيش .. هناك أيضا التورجى للمأكولات البحرية فى ش قناة السويس .. لكن هناك محل من أغرب ما يكون يصنع الفلافل فقط .. ويوميا يصنع منها كمية مهولة ولها طعم مميز للغاية اسمه رأفت فى ش الحوار مع تقاطع ش المدير

أيضا هناك البغل للفول والطعمية فى نهاية ش الجلاء (وهو وارد المحلة الكبرى)

طبعا أحلى عصير قصب فى حر الصيف القائظ من المحلات المنتشرة بكثرة والتى عليها اقبال كبير جدا

هناك أيضا محل للعصائر قديم للغاية فى السكة الجديدة فى أولها من ناحية ميدان أم كلثوم أحلى عصير قطع فراولة أو مانجو ..

..................................................  ..................
من اهم مدن المحافظة هى مدينة ميت غمر

يعتبر مركز ومدينة ميت غمر أحد مراكز محافظة الدقهلية ، يقع في جنوب محافظة الدقهلية وهر البوابة الأولي لها من ناحية الجنوب وهذا جعلها في وسط بين أربع محافظات كبري .
ميت غمر عبر الزمان
لقد حبا الله مركز ومدينة ميت غمر موقعا فريدا واستراتيجيا علي شاطئ النيل العظيم حيث تربض علي ركن يرتكز علي منحني من الضفة الشرقية لفرع دمياط وكذلك تقع بين مجريين مائيين هما نهر النيل غربا ورياح التوفيق شرقا لذلك تتميز باعتدال الجو وخصوبة التربة .
يقع مركز ومدينة ميت غمر جنوب محافظة الدقهلية وهي البوابة الأولي لها من ناحية الجنوب وهذا جعلها في وسط بين أربع محافظات كبري .
ويحده الجهة الشرقية مدينة الزقازيق & ومن الجهة الغربية مدينة طنطا & ومن الجهة الجنوبية مدينة بنها
يبلغ عدد السكان بمركز ومدينة ميت غمر 598511 نسمة تقريبا ( حضر 114295& ريف 484216)
ويبلغ إجمالي مساحة مركز ومدينة ميت غمر 246 كيلو متر مربع .
تبلغ المساحة المنزرعة 49119 فدان
المسافة بين المركز والقاهرة ( 90 ك ) وبين المركز والمنصورة ( 45 ك )
المشاهير { فضيلة الإمام محمد متولي الشعراوي الداعية الإسلامي }
يتبع الوحدة المحلية لمركز ومدينة ميت غمر 15 وحدة محلية و 55وحدات قروية تابعة وهي : ـ
{ كوم النور & أتميدة & سنفا & دماص & كفر بهيدة & كفر سرنجا & بشلا & هلا & ميت ناحي & ميت يعيش & ميت أبو خالد & دنديط & ميت الفرماوي & أوليلة & صهرجت الكبري . }
أهم المحاصيل الزراعية :المحاصيل التقليدية : { القمح& الأرز & الذرة الشامية & الخضروات & الفاكهة & القطن }
أهم الصناعات بالمركز
{ الألومنيوم & المفصلات & الكوالين & الطوب الطفلي & الملابس الجاهزة & البردي & الزجاج & الأثاث & طرق الصاج & علف الدواجن & الأسماك & الحيوانات & البلاط الآلي والعادي }
أهم ما يشتهر به المركز
صناعة الأعلاف حيث يعتبر مركز ومدينة ميت غمر من أكبر المراكز في هذه الصناعة & صناعة الالومنيوم حيث تنتج مدينة ميت غمر 70 % من إنتاج الالومنيوم علي مستوي الجمهورية ويتم التصدير للدول العربية والإفريقية والأوربية مثل ( المغرب ، لبيا ، تونس ، السعودية ، فرنسا )
المنشآت الصناعية بالمركز :
مصانع الألومنيوم ومسابك & ورش ألومنيوم & مصانع تشكيل المعادن والمفصلات والكوالين & مصنع الطوب الطفلي }

----------


## اليمامة

المزيد من الصور القديمة..



مكتب خدمات الري ..



كلية الاخوة او (الرهبان)



قنصلية اسبانيا



ديفلية عسكرى امام المديرية



مستشفى المنصورة هانغنيلها علي اول الطريق الزراعي 



شارع ميت حيدر



جامع حسنين باشا



مسجد النجار



فرع من فروع النيل



شارع النيل اللى هى المشاية حاليا



منظر عام للمنصورة



مسجد الصالح ايوب



السكة الجديدة



السكة الجديدة كلاكيت تانى مرة



المحاكم المختلطة



منظر عام للمنصورة



منظر عام للمنصورة على النيل

----------


## hanoaa

حكيم 
حلوة اوى الفكرة 
و كل اللى اتكتب جميل اوى
ماشاء الله عليكوا
هاتابع معاكوا ان شاء الله
لما النت يرجع عندى
و هاحاول اتكلم عن مكان بس يارب اعرف و اكون عند حسن ظنكوا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم عيون
> الاماكن وسحرها وجلالها...احجار وحصى ورمال تنبش فى الذاكرة...
> حتى التراب..تراب الوطن...او تبر الوطن...حروف متشابهة لمعنى واحد... عبق الوطن..
> ارض تتسع لعوالمنا الداخلية...ممتدة الاطراف..مترامية..حانية..
> الاماكن تظل على الامد..تبقى..وتتعاقب عليها الاجيال..
> الاماكن ساحرة..خالدة..
> ولذلك فهى تستحق ان يقال فيها اطيب الكلام..
> موضوع يلامس قلبى 
> لاننى مفتونة بالاماكن وبالتفاصيل الصغيرة ..
> ...





> اسمح لى ان احدثك عن بلدتى المنصورة..
> طرح مجمع ..
> احاول من خلالة ان انقل لكم حفنة من اصالة التاريخ...................................................




*ندى*

حُبُّك للأمكنةِ جَعلَ كلماتِكِ تخرجُ دافئةً ..
حروفاً من الألوانِ ترسمُ هذا الحب ..
لوحةً مفتوحةً على المعاني ..
هكذا نضيفُ إلى الأمكنةِ مسافاتٍ جديدةٍ ..
ومساحاتٍ أخرى من الهواء ..

*ندى*

بشكرك على مجهودك الجميل 
قدرتي تقدمي لوحة فنية عن المنصورة
في الزمان والمكان ..

في انتظار حديثك الخاص جداً عن المنصورة

*" ندى والناس "*

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكيم 
> 
> حلوة اوى الفكرة 
> و كل اللى اتكتب جميل اوى
> ماشاء الله عليكوا
> هاتابع معاكوا ان شاء الله
> لما النت يرجع عندى
> 
> و هاحاول اتكلم عن مكان بس يارب اعرف و اكون عند حسن ظنكوا


 

*هنوووءة*

بشكرك جداً ..

الموضوعُ يزدادُ بهاءًا بحضورك

ويزدادُ مساحةً من المعرفةِ - وجداناً وعقلاً - ..

 بالمكانِ الذي سوف تفتحينَ أبوابَه كى ندخلَ ونراهُ معك ..

في انتظارك

تحياتي






 


حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

مساء الخير

النهارده أنا جاية أخدكوا فى رحلة لبلد أنا بحبها أوى

مدينه من أجمل المدن السياحيه فى مصر

مدينه بتسحرنى بجمالها وطبيعتها وشواطئها

بفرح أوى أول ما اقرب منها وأشوف بحرها

الرحله ل

مرسى مطـــــــــروح






> دي أكيد هتكون رحلة بالملاكي أو السوبر جيت
> في انتظار رحلتك إلى هذا البحر وهذه الأرض


لأ حكيم..فى قطار بيقوم من محطة القاهرة مباشر لمطروح تقريبا مرتين فى الاسبوع

بس ناخد السوبر جيت أفضل علشان نمر على منطقة العلمين فى الطريق

ولا أقولك؟ ناخد القطار من محطة القاهره للإسكندريه وناخد السوبر جيت من اسكندريه لمطروح..ماشى؟

يلا بينا

واحنا فى السوبر جيت أقول لكم نبذه مختصره عنها



الموقع والسكان:

مدينة مرسى مطروح العاصمة الرئيسية لمحافظة تحمل نفس الاسم، وتقع في الركن الشمالي الغربي، وتمتد بطول 40 كيلومترا على ساحل البحر المتوسط بمساحة تبلغ 166563 كيلومترا مربعا، بنسبة حوالي 22 في المائة من اجمالي المساحة الكلية لمصر، ويبلغ عدد سكانها 240 ألف نسمة.

وتتمتع مرسى مطروح بموقع جغرافي فريد حيث تحدها من الشرق مدينة الاسكندرية ومن الغرب مدينة السلوم ومن الجنوب محافظتا الجيزة والوادي الجديد، وتبعد مطروح مسافة 499 كيلومتراً عن مدينة القاهرة، و274 كيلومترا عن مدينة الاسكندرية، والتي تتشابك معها عند منطقة الحمام، كما ترتبط بمحافظة البحيرة في منطقة وادي النطرون بطريق العلمين الجديد على مسافة 85 كيلومترا.


سكان مرسى مطروح الاصليون من البدو، ومعروفون بعاداتهم وتقاليدهم وطبيعتهم الهادئة الوديعة، وحرصهم على الاعراف، فهي منهج حياتهم، وهي القاعدة الأولى في التعامل معهم



العيد القومى 

تحتفل المحافظة فى 24 أغسطس من كل عام بالعيد القومى والذى يواكب ذكرى معركة
وادى ماجد 1915 م .



آثار مدينة مرسى مطروح


كشفت بعثات المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر عن الكثير من الآثار اليونانية والرومانية بمدينة مرسى مطروح والمناطق التابعة لها ومن أبرزها مصنع للنبيذ وعدد من معاصر الكروم التي تعود الى تلك العصور بمنطقة آثار حسن بك بجنوب مرسى مطروح وهي عبارة عن عدد من الحجرات الخدمية مثل المخازن وسكن للعمال من الاحجار غير المتساوية والاحواض المستخدمة في أعمال عصر النبيذ المشيدة من الاحجار والمغطاة من الداخل بطبقات من البلاط الوردي.

ومن أوجه الاهتمام بآثار هذه الفترة وغيرها من الآثار الموجودة في مرسى مطروح وضواحيها قررت وزارة الثقافة المصرية تطوير المتاحف المختلفة الموجودة في الاقليم كله والتي تصل الى 19 متحفا واسناد هذا التطوير الى بيت خبرة عالمي متخصص لاضافة مساحات للعرض وتزويد المتاحف بأحدث أجهزة للاضاءة مثل "متحف روميل" المتاخم لشاطئ روميل "ثعلب الصحراء" على البحر الابيض المتوسط والذي يحتوي على بعض مقتنيات الحرب العالمية الثانية وبه بذلته العسكرية ومكتبه الخاص ومذياعه وبعض الاسلحة النارية والحربية التي استخدمت أثناء الحرب، وبعض الصور والمستندات الخاصة بتلك الفترة وهو محفور داخل الجبل. 


والمتحف في أصله كان أحد الخنادق التي كان يستخدمها القائد روميل اثناء الحرب ويحتوي على منظار جبلي كان يستخدمه وهو في الخندق لرؤية ما يدور فوق الارض، وبعض السراديب التي تصل من جهة الى جهة أخرى وهو مفتوح للجمهور .

وبمحافظة مطروح عدد آخر من المتاحف يجري تنفيذها حاليا مثل "متحف مارينا العلمين" في المنطقة الأثرية الواقعة عند الكيلو 98 على طريق الاسكندرية ـ مطروح حيث تضم هذه المنطقة آثار مدينة وميناء من العصر اليوناني ـ الروماني كانت تستخدم في امداد أوروبا بالحبوب، بالاضافة الى وجود عدد من المقابر الفريدة في هذه المنطقة، والتي سوف يضمها "متحف مطروح القومي للآثار" على مساحة 10 آلاف فدان وسوف يضم القطع الرومانية والمومياوات الفرعونية التي كشف عنها بالمنطقة. 


هناك أيضا معبد "رمسيس الثاني" الموجود بمنطقة أم الرخم بالقرب من مرسى مطروح وهو معبد مشيد منذ الاسرتين 19 و20 لحماية مصر من الاخطار التي تشهدها من ناحية البحر والحدود الغربية.



إحنا ديلوقت داخلين على منطقة العلمين

مدينة العلمين

تقع على بعد 60 كيلومترا غربا من نهاية الطريق الشمالي الساحلي وتمتاز بجمال المنظر والرمال البيضاء، وقد وصفها "تشرشل" بأن بها أجمل مناخ في العالم، تلك المنطقة هي محطة توقف ضرورية بالنسبة للمهتمين بالتاريخ العسكري، ففي هذا المكان خاض "روميل" و"مونتجمري" المعركة الفاصلة في حملة شمال افريقيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية والتي دارت بين القوات الالمانية والانجليزية والايطالية والفرنسية من 23 اكتوبر (تشرين الاول) حتى 4 نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) 1942 وتضم العلمين المقابر الخاصة بقوات الحلفاء الى جانب المتحف الحربي الذي يضم نماذج من الاسلحة التي استخدمت في تلك الحرب.

إتفضلوا ناخد جولة فى العلمين

القائد مونتجمرى




القائد روميل




دبابه استخدمت في المعركه 




مقابر الانجليز British Monument




قطعه الارض هذه مهداه من الشعب المصري لدفن الجنود والطيارين 








مقابر الألمان German Monument








مقابر الايطالييين Italian Monument

(المدخل)







تكريما لذكري الاخوه الليبيين الذين قاتلوا مع الايطاليين





كدا إنتهت جولتنا فى العلمين

إتفضلوا للباص نكمل رحلتنا لمدينة مرسى مطروح

أتمنى تكونوا استمتعتوا بالجزء دا من الرحله

إرتاحوا شوية لغاية مانوصل لمدينة مطروح 

والرحلة الجاية إن شاء الله هاتكون فى شواطئ مطروح الجميله

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*فراشة*

*جميلٌ هو الموضوع بمجهوداتك..*
*هكذا ترسمين في اللوحة حبك للأمكنة*
*ألوانٌ من الأحداثِ استطاعت أن تحرك الزمان والمكان ..*
*بأرواحِ العظماء وصانعي التاريخ ..*
*بالفعل اليومي للإنسان - رغبةً منه أن يتركَ بصمةَ وجوده الإيجابي -*

*إحنا معاكي وسايبينك تدخلي بينا مرسى مطروح*
*- مرسى مطروح من خلال إحساسك بيها وصورتها في عنيكي -*

**

*

* 
*تحياتي*



حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة*
> 
> *جميلٌ هو الموضوع بمجهوداتك..*
> *هكذا ترسمين في اللوحة حبك للأمكنة*
> *ألوانٌ من الأحداثِ استطاعت أن تحرك الزمان والمكان ..*
> *بأرواحِ العظماء وصانعي التاريخ ..*
> *بالفعل اليومي للإنسان - رغبةً منه أن يتركَ بصمةَ وجوده الإيجابي -*
> 
> *إحنا معاكي وسايبينك تدخلي بينا مرسى مطروح*
> ...


فعلا حكيم

إنت عبرت عن اللى حاساه وماعرفتش اقوله

أنا بتكلم عن مرسى مطروح من خلال احساسى وصورتها فى عينى

زى ماأنا شايفاها

سعيده انى بتكلم عنها

شايفاها 

السحر- الجمال - الهدوء -الغموض -العراقه -

التاريخ بكل اسراره وعظمته - الطبيعه اللى مامتدتش لها يد انسان

دى مطروح فى عيونى

شكرا لكلماتك حكيم

وإللى شجعتنى اكمل معاكوا الرحله داخل مدينه مطروح الجميله

اتفضلوا معايا

----------


## فراشة

*الحمد لله على السلامه* 
*إحنا وصلنا مطروح* 
*اتمنى لكم رحلة سعيده ووقت ممتع* 
*أهلا بكم* 
** 
*علشان نوصل لمكان الإقامه هناخد شارع الكورنيش* 
** 
*احساس بالراحه النفسيه بمجرد ماتدخلوا المدينه وتشوفوا بحرها* 
*هايشد انتباهكوا التدرج الرائع فى لون مياه البحر* 
** 
** 
** 
*أول يوم فى رحلتنا هانقضيه فى شاطئ قريب* 
*شاطئ تحس انه بيحمل اسرار التاريخ بكل شموخه*  
*لكن قبل ماندخل الشاطئ هانمر على معلم تاريخى* 
*قمه فى الروعه والجمال* 
*هانمر على* 
*متحف روميل* 
** 
** 

*عبارة عن كهف محفور فى الصخور وكان القائد الألمانى روميل يخلو فيه إلى نفسه لوضع الخطط الحربية ويضم المتحف أهم متعلقاته الخاصة والأسلحة والأدوات الحربية المستخدمة في ذلك الوقت.* 

*وهو يعبر عن سير معركة العلمين الفاصلة ويقوم آلاف من السياح الأجانب بزيارة المتحف سنوياً ويضم مجموعة من الأسلحة والدبابات والذخيرة للقوات المشتركة في الحرب العالمية الثانية كما يضم خرائط عن سير المعارك .* 

*ويقع بجزيرة روميل أمام الميناء الشرقي لمدينة مرسى طروح ويبعد عنها بمسافة 2.5 كم تقريباً* 
*هاسيبكوا تاخدوا جوله فى المتحف وتشاهدوا بعض محتوياته* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 

*وديلوقت ندخل على الشاطئ ونقضى باقى اليوم فيه* 

*شاطئ روميل :*  
*ويقع بجزيرة روميل أمام الميناء الشرقي لمدينة مرسى مطروح ويبعد عنها بمسافة 2.5 كم تقريباً،* 
*وسمى هذا الشاطئ باسم ثعلب الصحراء روميل* 
*وعلى فكره لو معاكوا أطفال هايستمتعوا جدا لأن الشاطئ دا بالذات مياهه ضحله غير عميقه الموجه فيه هاديه جدا* 
*وعلى فكره هو شاطئ مفتوح ورسوم دخوله بسيطه* 
*يلا خدوا راحتكوا بأه واستمتعوا بصفاءالمياه وجمال الطبيعه* 
** 
** 
** 

*نتمنى تكونوا استمتعتوا برحلتنا النهارده*



*وبكره إن شاء الله فى شواطئ تاني*i

 
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتى*

----------


## فراشة

*النهارده إن شاءالله 

هانروح إتنين من أجمل شواطئ مطروح

شاطئ عجيبه

وشاطئ الأبيض(بضم الألف وفتح الباء)

وهانروحهم مع بعض لأن هم الإتنين فى إتجاه واحد غرب مطروح

وكمان لإننا هانمر على شاطئ عجيبه للزياره والإستمتاع بجمال المنظر

وهانكمل اليوم فى الأبيض

شاطئ عجيبه

شاطئ عجيبة : ويبعد عن مرسى مطروح بحوالي 24 كم غرباً ويمتاز بالمناظر العجيبة الخلابة .

شاطئ عجيبة،  يعتبر ـ في رأيي ـ شاطئا عالميا بجميع المقاييس، من حيث الروعة والجمال، وهو شاطئ يقع في حضن الجبال المرتفعة، والنزول إليه يكون عن طريق منحدر طبيعي ضيق، قامت محافظة مطروح بتسويره حتى لا يقع أحد من عليه، في رحلة الهبوط والصعود .
ويوجد بجوار هذا الشاطئ مقابر الدفن الرومانية، وهي تأتي دليلا على أن الرومان عاشوا في هذه البقعة الجميلة .
إن شاطئ عجيبة بدأ يكتسب شهرة عالمية، فالسياح العرب والأجانب، لا تكتمل زيارتهم لمطروح، إلا بزيارة شاطئ عجيبة، والاستحمام في لسانه الصغير المترامي بين الجبال الشاهقة .

الحقيقه شاطئ عجيبه وإنت واقف فيه لا تملك غير إنك تقول:

(سبحان الله)







ودا مقطع فيديو لشاطئ عجيبه





وديلوقت نقضى باقى اليوم فى شاطئ الأبيض

شاطئ الأبيض : ويبعد عن مرسى مطروح بحوالي 18كم غرباً ويمتاز هذا الشاطئ بالرمال البيضاء .





أما إللى يحب يتفسح براحته

دى أجمل الشواطئ والأماكن إللى ممكن تزورها

شاطئ الغرام وفى الصورة الصخرة إللى صورت عندها ليلى مراد أغنيه

ياساكنى مطروح 

جنيه فى بحركوا

الناس تيجى وتروح

وأنا عاشقه حيكوا

فعلا إللى يروح مرسى مطروح لازم يعشقها




شاطئ كليوباترا وقت الغروب



وإللى عاوزه تنزل تتسوق

من اشهر شوارع مطروح شارع الإسكندرية ويذهب إليه الناس للتسوق حيث يوجد به سوق الخضر والفاكهة وسوق السمك ومجموعة من المطاعم والمقاهي ومحلات العصير والآيس كريم والحلوى ومحلات خاصة بالملابس وأدوات واحتياجات البحر والشواطئ، ومن اكثر ما تشتهر به مطروح النعناع الصحراوي والملوخية الخاصة بواحة سيوه، والبطيخ الرملي وأيضا تشتهر بالزيتون الأسود والأخضر واللب الأبيض، كما تكثر بها محلات لقمة القاضي والبسبوسة.

.
.
أتمنى تكون رحلتنا فى مرسى مطروح عجبتكوا

وتكونوا استمتعتوا بيها

وإلى لقاء فى رحله أخرى من محطة مصر

لكم منى كل الشكر والتقدير

تحياااااااااااااااااااتى
*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الفكره مميزة جدا جدا 
بحيك حكيم عيون علي الاختيار المميز ده 
والجميل اوي المشاركات الرائعه اللي مريت بيه في الموضوع ده 
واختيارات الاعضاء الاكثر من مميزة 
ولي عوده تفقديه اكبر للمكان وبتمني اشارك فيه قريبا 
تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## ميمة اسلام

فراشه ابداعاتي بجد في اختياراتك المميزة في كل محطه 
وجميله اوي مرسي مطروح 
تسلمي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## فراشة

> فراشه ابداعاتي بجد في اختياراتك المميزة في كل محطه 
> وجميله اوي مرسي مطروح 
> تسلمي 
> وفي امان الله


غاليتى ميمة

سعيده جدا بكلماتك 

وسعيده إن مشاركتى عن مطروح عجبتك

فى انتظار مشاركتك

تسلمى حبيبتى

فى أمان الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وإن شاء الله هاحاول فى كل مشاركة أذكر نبذه عن جانب من جوانب محافظة
> 
> المــنيــا




عزيزتى فراشة
هل هناك أى علاقة بين هذه المدينة ومدينة المنيا ؟!  أو حتى أى مدينة مصرية؟!

----------


## فراشة

أهلا دكتور جمال

على فكرة لو شفت كورنيش المنيا مش هاتقول كدا

لأنه معروف إنه أجمل كورنيش فى مصر وفعلا ديلوقت بقى مكان عالمى تندهش لو شفته

يمكن الصورة مأخوذه من زاويه معينه وبعد معين أظهرت المبانى بالشكل دا

بالإضافه لإدخال بعض التأثيرات فى الألوان والإضاءه

لكن المعالم انا أقدر أتعرف على أغلبها طبعا مش كلها

ولو شفت الصورة دى هاتلقاها طبيعيه أكتر وفيها بعض المعالم الموجوده فى الصورة التانيه

طبعا أهمها النيل والهضبه الشرقيه والكوبرى

والمسجد 

يعنى مش مكان مختلف لكن الزاويه والبعد هو اللى مختلف



شكرا دكتور جمال

تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله
إيه الموضوع الجامد ده؟
تسجيل حضور فقط
ولى عودة أخرى لقراءة متمعنة
حكيم عيون
كلما قرأت لك أى مشاركة من مشاركاتك
كلما فرحت جدا بأنك أحد أبناء منتدى أبناء مصر
كتاباتك المتفردة ونظرتك للأمور بتبهرنى دائما وتعجبنى
إن شاء الله لى عودة وإن تأخرت قليلا فأعذرنى
 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *الحمد لله على السلامه* 
> *إحنا وصلنا مطروح* 
> *اتمنى لكم رحلة سعيده ووقت ممتع* 
> *أهلا بكم* 
> ** 
> *علشان نوصل لمكان الإقامه هناخد شارع الكورنيش* 
> ** 
> *احساس بالراحه النفسيه بمجرد ماتدخلوا المدينه وتشوفوا بحرها* 
> *هايشد انتباهكوا التدرج الرائع فى لون مياه البحر* 
> ...



فراشة


تحياتي لروح الإنتماءِ وتوهجِ الإحساس بالهَوِيَّةِ داخلك

مساحةٌ من الجمالِ يقدمُها لنا ذوقُكِ الرفيع

مشاعرُ من الإنتماء تلمسُ إحساسَنا الحقيقي بحبِّ مِصْر

هذه الأمكنة التي رسمتها وتعيدُ أرواحُنا عبر التاريخ ترتيبَ ألوانِها

رأيتُ البحرَ الأبيضَ المتوسط من بلدانٍ كثيرة
ولكن من مصر أراه مختلفاً .. مميزاً
وكأن مصر تعطيه ألواناً غير الألوانِ
- أكثر روعة -

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون


17659.jpeg

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *النهارده إن شاءالله 
> 
> هانروح إتنين من أجمل شواطئ مطروح
> 
> شاطئ عجيبه
> 
> وشاطئ الأبيض(بضم الألف وفتح الباء)
> 
> وهانروحهم مع بعض لأن هم الإتنين فى إتجاه واحد غرب مطروح
> ...



فراشة


تعمدت أعمل اقتباس ..
عشان نشوف روعة رحلتك أكتر من مرَّة
قدرتي تقدملنا مطروح بإحساسك الخاص بيها
وكأنك إنتى كمان حسيتي إن البحر هنا 
يختلفُ عن البحرِ هناك

نعم يختلف ..
إنَّ النظرَ على البحرِ من مصرَ 
يجعلُنا نرى أنَّ مصرَ أضافت إلى البحرِ عَبقاً
من التاريخِ والحضارة
وهذا يوجب علينا أن نعملَ ..
ونزدادَ إصراراً على التحريك الإجتماعي الإيجابي 
نحو انهضةِ ..

فراشة


تحيةُ ودٍ وتقدير

وفي انتظار رحلاتك المُدهشة
التي تبعثُ على الإحساس بالجمالِ والإنتماء


حكيم عيووون


17659.jpeg

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الفكره مميزة جدا جدا 
> بحيك حكيم عيون علي الاختيار المميز ده 
> والجميل اوي المشاركات الرائعه اللي مريت بيه في الموضوع ده 
> واختيارات الاعضاء الاكثر من مميزة 
> ولي عوده تفقديه اكبر للمكان وبتمني اشارك فيه قريبا 
> تحياتي 
> وفي امان الله



الأخت الكريمة

ميمة اسلام

بشكرك على كلامك الجميل
وإطراء الذوق الرفيع ..

في انتظار عودتك

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

دكتور / جمال

شرفٌ لي أن تتواجدَ في الموضوع
وأزدادُ شرفاً أن تفيضَ علينا بإبداعاتك
وتصحبنا معك في رحلةٍ من رحلاتِك

" من محطةِ مصر "

تحياتي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*دكتور / جمال
*
شرفٌ لي أن تتواجدَ في الموضوع
وأزدادُ شرفاً أن تفيضَ علينا بإبداعاتك
وتصحبنا معك في رحلةٍ من رحلاتِك

" من محطةِ مصر "

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الله
> إيه الموضوع الجامد ده؟
> تسجيل حضور فقط
> ولى عودة أخرى لقراءة متمعنة
> حكيم عيون
> كلما قرأت لك أى مشاركة من مشاركاتك
> كلما فرحت جدا بأنك أحد أبناء منتدى أبناء مصر
> كتاباتك المتفردة ونظرتك للأمور بتبهرنى دائما وتعجبنى
> إن شاء الله لى عودة وإن تأخرت قليلا فأعذرنى


[center]
أخي العزيز / *أحمد ناصر
*
هذا الإطراءُ فيضٌ من وسامةِ روحِك ..
يزيدني شرفاً ..

بل أنت الذي تبهرني دوماً بكتاباتك
وأتعلَّمُ وأزدادُ معرفةً من محتواها ..

عارف إنك مشغول زي حالاتي
بس دا مايمنعش إنك تاخدنا معاك في رحلة من محطة مصر
رحلة أستشعرُ أنها سوف تكون مغايرة


تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مطلوب إحضار 
أو استحضار
كلٍّ من  ..

قلب مصر

مصراوية جداً

قيثارة

- من الخلاويص أو الهلاويس أو الفوانيس -

وذلك للإدلاء برحلاتهم فيما يخص شهادتهم السابقة
والدفاع عما هوا منسوب إليهم كونهم ذهبوا إلى تلك المناطق  
في هذه الرحلات ولم يخبرونا بالحاجات ..

*رُفِعَت الجلسة

" منتدى "*


تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## اليمامة

الكلام هنا ما يترويش
دا شىء بيتحس ما بيتحكيش
بس عندى حكايات
و..ذكريات
حاجات كتير كتير
ماتنتهيش
لازم ارجع واحكى
عن دم مصر وترابها
وأرضها
وبلاد كتير
عايشة فيا
ما بتسبنيش
يا حكيم عيون
فين الحكى
اللى عمره
مايتنسيش..
وحكاية تانية 
مصرية
أصيلة وغير مصر
مفيش..

----------


## nariman

*حكيم عيون .. تسلم ايدك على المساحة الجميلة دي


*

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*استمتع جداً بالمعلومات والصور بتاعت مطروح و الدقهليه والمانيا ونزلة السمان 

شكراً جداً لصاحب الموضوع ولكل من شارك فيه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> الكلام هنا ما يترويش
> دا شىء بيتحس ما بيتحكيش
> بس عندى حكايات
> و..ذكريات
> حاجات كتير كتير
> ماتنتهيش
> لازم ارجع واحكى
> عن دم مصر وترابها
> وأرضها
> ...


ندى

في انتظار مصر اللى جواكي
هيا كمان مستنياكي
تعجني قلبك وقلبها
تخبزي واقع جديد على أرضها
- قمح من الكلام والفعل والألوان
حُب وجبال من الرمان .. -


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *حكيم عيون .. تسلم ايدك على المساحة الجميلة دي
> 
> 
> *


ناريمان

إطراء جميل
بس مش كفاية
مصر جواكى وجوايا
مصر عاوزة منك حكاية
احكى عن طعم الورد
عن طعم الشوك
احكى من الأول
أو حتى من آخر البداية ..
احكى عن مصر وقولي معايا ..
واحد وطن ..


حكيم عيووون

----------


## اليمامة

*بمجرد أن تعبر هذا النفق المنيع  تجد نفسك فى عالم آخر مختلف تماماً وكأنك انتقلت عبر الزمن إلى عصر مختلف أكثر فطرة وجمال وسلام..
من حولك على اليمين وعلى الشمال تشعر وكأن الطبيعة تصر فى دأب مذهل وابداع ليس له حدود أن تكون كما هى دون تجميل ولا تغيير..أبت على أن تؤثر فيها مظاهر التمدن التى تحاول أن تغتال من هيئتها المسالمة..
بمجرد أن تعبر نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى تجد نفسك متوغلاً فى ربوع أرض تلفحك بقدسيتها وإخلاصها...الجبال الملونة الشاهقة تبرز لك على الجانبين أحياناً  وسرعان ما تضعف وترضخ لنهنهات الوديان الطيبة كى تنبسط لها وتمتد وتأخذ أشكالاً هضبية ممسوحة ..تستوى مع الأرض أحياناً لتأخذ هيئات ورموز أكثر رحابةً وتموجاً..أينما ألقيت نظرك ستمرح عيناك فرحاً وغبطة فى خضم محتشد من الألوان المختلفة المتجانسة والمتماوجة فى ابداع ليس من صنع البشر..فاللون الأصفر يأخذ رتوش هى مسحات ما بين الأوكر والبنى والبرتقالى والأحمر والرمادى والزيتونى وحتى الفسدقى..كل بدرجاته..ابداع إلهى مدهش يأخذك تماماً حتى تستريح فى أعماقه من زحام داخلى قد يحيطك  وتشعر وكأن العالم مفتوح ..يفتح لك ذراعيه مرحباً..طاقة تنطلق منك ليست كأى طاقة ..فهى ليست رحلة عادية بغرض السياحة بقدر ما هى طاقة روحية تمدك بها هذه الطبيعة المهيبة فتتفكر فى صنع الله بهدوء وسكينة تكتنفك وتهدأمن روعك..
نبتات ربانية ذات أصل طيب متناثرة هنا وهناك فى هذه الطبيعة الجافة الصحراوية البحرية..نبتات يبدو أنها جبلت على التعايش والتحمل والإستقرار فى وسط أجواء القيظ هذه..تنعم بالنسمات الصافية التى يهبها البحر فى بعض الأحيان وتتفصد عرقاً عندما تعلن الشمس عن وجودها بقوة..وبرغم كل شىء تبقى خضراء متشبعة بالماء الذى تكتنزه لتحمى وجودها..تكاد تنضح به.. وهناك شجيرات وشجرات ..هنا وهناك..سامقة فى كل الحالات..واقفة ومشدودة فى مواجهة  كل التقلبات..تلحظها ذات خضرة داكنة فالكلوروفيل يقوم بعمله على قدم وساق وينتج المادة الخضراء..مثلما لا يفعل فى أى مكان آخر وكأنها يحن على النبتة ويغدق عليها من كرمه وعفوه بتعويض لا ينتهى أبداً..وأوراق قوية مدبدبة ومشذبة ربانياً كأنما سخرت لتدافع بها عن حياتها فى وجه الأعداء.. لا تملك إلا أن تتعجب  وتتنهد وتفكر وتؤمن أن هناك سر فوق هذه الأرض يكسبها بركة على نحو ما ويكسب كل ما عليها من أحياء قدسية ..هنا لا تموت الأحياء غدراً أو عدوانية..فالأرض تحفظ نفسها وما عليها.. فسبحان من سخر لها هذا!..
كم مرة رحت وغدوت على هذا الطريق المعبد..كم مرة تواددنا حتى صرنا أصدقاء حميمين..يهيأ لى أننى أكاد أحفظ تفصيلاته  الدقيقة..شكل الرمال الناعمة والمتراصة فى تنسيق عفوى مذهل..كل حبة بجوار الأخرى ..شىء يبدو لك وكأن كل حبة توشوش جارتها من فرط التعود والتلازم والتلاقى..
كان قدرى أن أعيش هناك عمراً لا يعد بالسنوات والأيام بقدر ما يحسب بالألفة والذكريات..على هذا الطريق سبحت ..وسبحت ذاكرتى طويلاً ما بين المنصورة وسيناء ومصر كلها..دأب مستمر كنا نفعله فى اصرار..شىء كان يشدنا لا نعرف كنهه.. صدقونى... كل من عاش و يعيش هناك فى سيناء لا ينساها ولا يسلاها..شىء ما يربط الإنسان بهذه الأرض بمجرد أن تطأها قدمه..شىء لا تدريه..حقاً لم أنس سيناء أبداً..لطالما أحببتها وأحبتنى..
سأتحدث هنا ليس عن بلد عادى زرته وأقمت فيه ورحلت عنه وانتهى الأمر..انما هى فى الحقيقة وطن..وطن يسكننى..وطن داخل وطن..وفعلاً صدقت عزيزى حكيم عيون عندما قلت "واحد وطن"..فمصر كلها أوطان..كل بلد فيها هى وطن فى جوانيتنا نحن..وطن يحسب بالذكريات والناس والمبان والشجر والبشر..وطن..وطن يسكننى بالحنين..وطن هو أعمق من مجرد نرحال وتنقل..
أتنهد ..ويخفق قلبى ..ورفات متتالية من أجفانى أحاول بها أن أبتلع الدمع الذى بدأ يتنامى فى العين لابدو قوية وجسورة.. ألم هو ممزوج بالحنين والشوق الجارف..واحساس قاتل بالفقد..والإفتقاد..
سأحاول جاهدة أن أجعل من تجوالى وتوصيفى عقلانياً وواقعياً إلى حد ما..وذلك حتى لا أجنح وأسهب وأخرج عن حدود الموضوع وأمتعكم بالرحلة..كتبت فيما قبل عن سيناء وأقمت لها موضوعاً مستقلاً كان عبارة عن سرد جغرافى تضاريسى فيزيائى..واليوم أنا أكتب عنها ليس على هذه الشاكلة وحقاً أنا لا أمّل الكتابة عنها ..ولكننى هذه المرة قررت أن أكتب بإيقاع مختلف..إيقاع حميمى..إيقاع منطوق حقيقى..فهو ليس توصيفاً لمكان مجرد بقدر ما هو امتزاج انسانى لملامح المكان مع ملامح الروح..
ولذا أستميحكم عذراً أن نفذت وجدانياتى بدون وعى منى إلى الحكى.. وتسربت روحى منى فى الشرح والتوصيف..فأنا حقاً أجد صعوبة فى الفصل..أحاول الآن أن أوقف الذاكرة على المشاهد للمزيد من التركيز ..شعور ما وكأننى أجر كل الملامح وكل خيوط الحكاية من بئر عميق مسكون بهذه المشاهد والمواقف..تفصيلات تأبى أن تتحرك من أعماق هذا البئر إلا بصعوبة شديدة ربما لأننى واريتها هناك منذ زمن...ليس بغرض التناسى أوالتجاهل وإنما بغرض الإحتفاظ بها سليمة ومعافة ..بغرض الحفاظ على بريقها وذكراها المبجل فى نفسى وحتى لا تفقدها الأحداث ولا السنون مقدارها عندى..
تتداخل الصور والأحداث..أصدقاء..مبان..نصوص..طرق..بيوت..كل كل شىء مختلط..
لكن حسناً ..سأحاول أن أعود حيث انتهينا..
عبرنا النفق السحرى..نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدى..وعجيب أمر هذا النفق حقاً وأترك لعنانكم التخيل عندما تعرفون أن يمر تحت قناة السويس على عمق 10 متر. والنفق مبطن بحلقات خرسانية سابقة التجهيز وبطانة ثانوية من الواح الفورمايكا. حيث يمر تحت مياه قناة السويس، ويربط شبه جزيرة سيناء بمدينة السويس. يستوعب النفق نحو 20 ألف سيارة يوميا. يبعد عن القاهرة حوالي 130 كيلومتر. تم إنشاؤه بمساهمة أوروبية لتسهيل حركة المرور بين شرق وغرب القناة وربط شبه جزيرة سيناء مع باقي مصر ولتشجيع تعمير سيناء بعد إنشاء المناطق السياحية وكذلك بغرض تنمية السياحة ولإيجاد فرص العمل وزيادة الدخل لمصر من العملات الصعبة...أى اننا نعبره ومياة القناة تقبع فوقنا مباشرة..لطالما حكت لى أمى عن هذا الأمر وبعقلية الطفلة وقتها كنت أندهش جداً وحتى الآن مازالت الدهشة تلازمنى..فأحياناً نبق كالأطفال لا نريد أن نستوعب أموراً معينة تصورناها بشكل معين فى حداثتنا..وهوأمر مذهل حقاً..نعبره ومياة القناة فوقنا..كيف هذا؟..تبدو المشكلة فى الخيال فأنا أتخيل الأمر تماماً..الأمر الذى يحدث صدام مع عقلى ربما..!
بعد الخروج من النفق  من المدخل الشرقى له  ستظل السيارة تنهب الطريق لمسافة 60 متراً حتى تبدو بشائر مدينة رأس سدر وهى أولى مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء..ستطالعنا القلعة الحصينة وهى احدى المزارات الحديثة التى اقيمت فى المدينة لتمجد ذكرى حرب أكتوبر..وهى عبارة عن نصب تذكارى كما هوموضح فى الصورة...
وبالتوغل فى الداخل فيما بعد النصب التذكارى ستجدون متحفاً أو مزاراً يحوى بعض الآثار الخاصة بالإسرائيلين والمتبقية منذ أيام الحرب..مثل التلسكوب الذى كانوا من خلاله يرقبون حركة الجنود المصريين على البر الآخر من القناة..والدشم التى مازالت موجودة والممرات الرملية تحت الأرض..ودبابات وعربات وكذلك ماكيتات ترتدى ملابس الجنود الإسرائيلين الحقيقية وبعض مقتناياتهم الخاصة ومتعلقاتهم ومتعلقات قائد كتيبتهم..كل شىء موجود هناك لا يزال شاهداً على آثار المعركة التى دارت فوق هذه الرمال..الأمر الذى تشعر معه حقاً بالهيبة والدهشة وكأن التاريخ أختزل فى هذا المكان وفى هذه اللحظة..
ومدينة رأس سدر كانت أيام الحرب مركز لأجهزة الإستخبارات والأمن الإسرائيلية..وسمعنا حكايات كثيرة من كبار السن من أهل المدينة عن قوات الكوماندوز المصرية وقتذاك والتى كانت تقوم بعمليات انتحارية ضد هذه الأجهزة الإسرائيلية أيام حرب الإستنزاف...ومنظمة " أولاد الأرض "التى تكونت حينذاك من أهل سيناء ممن اعتزموا المقاومة ..وبالفعل سقوا القوات الإسرئيلية الذل والهوان لأنهم كانوا على قدر كبير من الدهاء وعلى دراية تامة بدروب الصحراء ومسالكها ومخارجها ومداخلها..الميزة التى كانت تعمل دوماً لصالهحم..كانوا وطنيين من الدرجة الأولى على عكس كل ما قيل ويقال..
ومن ضمن الحكايات التى سمعناها هى وجود 10 طائرات فانتوم إسرائيلية لا تزال تقبع حتى اليوم فى أعماق الخليج عند المدخل الشرقى للمدينة ..عندما شنت القوات الجوية المصرية بقيادة اللواء طيار محمد حسنى مبارك قائد سلاح الطيران وقتذاك هجوماً على مراكز الإستخبارات الإسرائيلية هناك فى الدقائق الأولى للحرب ودكته بحيث سوته بالأرض تماماً..الأمر الذى صنع فارقاً كبيراً وقتها..
وحكايات وحكايات سمعناها عن البطولات والأبطال من صناع التحرير..
مدينة رأس سدر تبعد عن القاهرة بحوالى 130 كيلو تقريباً وتعتبر أقرب مدن المحافظة للقاهرة..ولهذا السبب تكون محتشدة فى الصيف بالمصيفين الهاربين من أجواء القاهرة القاتلة طمعاً فى ساعات من الهدوء والإستجمام..
وهى مدينة ساحرة بكل معنى الكلمة..تزخر بشواطىء وخلجان طبيعية تمتد بطول الشاطى ..وتتنوع هذه الشواطى بحسب طبيعة المنطقة فمثلاً أحيانا تجد الشاطىء منبسط رملى ..أو شبه منبسط..وأحياناً تجده ذو تدرج طبيعى ..وأحياناً تجده ذوطبيعة هضبية بحيث تنظر للماء من علو..كما تمتاز المدينة عن أى مصيف وعن أى مدينة أخرى من مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء بوفرة الآبار والعيون بالمنطقة..والتى تفور بمياة كبريتية ذات درجةحرارة تقترب من ال40 درجة وتجتذب إليها السياح من كل مكان بغرض الإستشفاء والنقاهة..
وبمناسبة العيون لن أنسى عن أحدثكم عن عيون موسى..وهى العيون الأثنتى عشر التى فجرها سيدنا موسى عليه السلام لبنى اسرائيل بقدرة الله عقب عبورهم للبحر وفرعون يطاردهم محاولاً اللحاق بهم ..والحقيقة أننى رأيت بعينى هذه العيون..وكلها جفت تقريباً ولم يتبق سوى عين أو اثنتين لازالتا تطفحان بالماء لوتذوقتهما كأنك تشرب عسلاً مصفى والله..
وعند منطقة عيون موسى هذه..توجد نقطة مرور تتوقف عنها السيارات والحافلات وكل المركبات للتفتيش ومنع عبور أى ممنوعات..لأنهم يرهبون جدًا التهريب ..وخاصة المخدرات التى تنتشر على نطاق واسع ويتم زراعتها فى الأرض نفسها  هناك.. ونقطة المرور هذه  تسبق رأس سدر من ناحية النفق بحوالى 10كيلو متر تقريباً..
وكلما تقدمتم فى الطريق تنتشر نقاط المرور بكثافة للتأمين ..مجرد اجراءات عادية غير مقلقة اللهم إلا إذا كنتم تعبرون للمتاجرة بالمخدرات ..هههههههه..فى هذه الحالة أؤكد لكم أنكم لن تخرجوا أبداً من محافظة جنوب سيناء وستبقون فيها لتستمتعوا بجوها النقى النظيف مثلما أردتم ولكن بالإرغام!..
حتى قوات حرس الحدود تأمن الخليج والحدودالمائية بيقظة ورجولة ودقة متناهية ..ولذا أنصحكم ألا تحاولوا بأى طريقة من الطرق..هههههه
وهذه بعض المعلومات عن منتجع رأس  سدر..أى مدينة رأس سدر..فهى كلها عبارة عن منتجع..معلومات جغرافية وتضاريسية ربما تهم بعضكم
تعتبر رأس سدر هى أقرب مناطق جنوب سيناء الى مدينة القاهرةومنطقة الوادي والدلتا.
وبذلك فقد جمعت بين أهم مميزات المناطق السياحية عامة وهى 
سهولة الوصول إلى المنطقة عن طريق نفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي
الذي يبعد عن مدينة القاهرة 130 كم مما يجعلها من أنسب المناطق
لرحلات اليوم الواحد
وهي تنقسم إلى قطاعين رئيسيين يضم كل منهما مجموعة من المزارات السياحية التي تشمل العديد من المشروعات السياحية الخدمية

قطاع شمال رأس سدر بطول 40 كم

ويشمل عدة مراكز:

1-مركز رأس مسلة 

2-مركز جنوب عيون موسى

3-مركز عيون موسى


قطاع جنوب رأس سدر بطول 55 كم

ويشمل مراكز:

1-مركز شمال رأس مطارمة 

2-مركز جنوب رأس مطارمة 

3-مركز النخيلة

4-مركز رأس ملعب

مميزات المنتجع:

من اكثر ما يميز هذا المنتجع ويجعل منه قبله سياحية هامه هي

تواجد مطار خاص و هو مطار راس سدر 

كما تتوفر المقومات الطبيعية لمنطقة رأس سدر والممثلة في 

الصحارى والجبال والوديان والشواطئ والعيون 

تنوع الصور المتعددة للسياحة ما بين السياحة الترفيهية والمتمثلة فى

سياحة الشواطئ وكذلك سياحة الصحارى والواحات والجبال .وكذا السياحة

العلمية والبيئية .حيث تعتبر رأس سدر غنية بالنباتات الصحراوية 

إلى جانب كونها من أهم البيئات للكائنات البحرية خاصة الشعاب المرجانية

والأسماك المتنوعة حولها .


منطقة عيون موسى

وهى مجمـوعـة من العيـون الكبريتيـة تـتــدفـق منـهـا ميــاه ذات درجــة

حـــــرارة تتراوح من 35-40 درجة مئوية يمكن استغلالها في إقامة المنتجعات 

السياحية ومناطق الاستشفاء ، حيث تعتبر أحد المزارات الهامة بالمنطقة 

وتجذب إليها افواج كبيرة من السائحين المصريين والأجانب هذا فضلاً عن 

المكانة الدينية للمنطقة بكونها المنطقة التي عبر إليها سيدنا موسى عليه 

السلام من البحر هربا من فرعون وجنوده
...................

ومن أهم معالم رأس سدر قلعة اسمها قلعة الجندى التى تسمى "عين وريث" وسميت بقلعة الجندى لأنها تقع على تل اسمه تل "رأس الجندى" ..له شكل فريد وموقع متميز يجعله على هيئة طبيعية ظاهرة بالعين المجردة من على بعد عدة كيلو مترات..ومن يقف فوقه يكتشف أبعاد لا محدودة للبلدة..ويرتبط بناءه بوقائع تاريخية عندما أراده صلاح الدين أن يكون قلعة لحماية مسار الحجاج إلى مكه ولمقاومة هجمات الصليبين  المتوقعة حينذاك..وتم بناءه عام 1187 وهو العام المقابل للتاريخ الهجرى المنقوش حتى الآن على باب القلعة..
رأس سدر مدينة رائعة جداً..وسر روعتها هى المياة الصافية الشفافة وتدرج اللون الأزرق فيها ..والرمال النقية الناعمة..معالم تميزها تماماً عن أى مصيف آخر فى مصر..برغم أنه مصيف هادىء يوحى بالسكينة إلا أنه أحسن مائة مرة من مصايف الجمهورية الأخرى التى تتسم بالإزدحام وبالمياة الغير رائقة والتى تحتوى على نفايات أو قناديل البحر..
ولأن الناس بالفعل أدركت هذا..فقد دخلت رأس سدر القطاع السياحى بقوة منذ ما يقرب من العشر سنوات..ازدهرت فيها حركة السياحة الداخلية والخارجية ويرتادها المصيفين من داخل الجمهورية ومن خارجها..ويكون الزحام على أشده فى فصل الصيف حيث الطبيعة الساحرة والهواء العليل والهدوء والمياة الرائقة وبرغم ذلك كنت أفضلها فى فصل الشتاء..كان جوها أيضاً يبدو جيداً للغاية ..تبدو خالية من المصطافين وربما كان هذا سر جمالها فى نظرى..الفرصة التى كانت تتيح لى المزيد من التجليات والتأملات فى ابداع الله..أثناء النهار كان جوها يبدومعقولاً وربما دافئاً وبعد سقوط الليل تزداد البرودة شيئاً ما ..أمر منعش وخاصة مع سماعك المستمر لهدير الموج الذى كان هادئاً معظم الوقت..ولذلك فإنه من  الأفضل أن أقول وشوشات الموج..صوت يذكرنى الآن بصوت تبادل قبلات هادئة..كأن قطرات الماء تحتضن بعضها وتلتقى فى حنو..فتسمع صوت هو أقرب للرقرقة..
ومن أهم الظواهر التى رأيتها بعينى والتى أعتقد أنها لا تحدث فى أى مكان فى  العالم بخلاف رأس سدر وبهذه الطريقة الرائعة هى ظاهرة المد والجذر..أو دعونى أصف لكم ما يحدث..إنحسار لمياة البحر لمسافة تقارب الكيلو متر تقريباً عند الظهيرة مرة وعند الغروب مرة..تخيل أنك تمشى على قاع البحر الذى كان مغموراً بالماء منذ قليل ولمسافة كيلو ..ويمكنك فى هذا الوقت أن تجمع أحجام مختلفة من الكابوريا التى تسكن الرمال الرطبة ..( ومش أى كابوريا..ههههههه..النتى خصوصاًَ) وكأن من فرط ثقلها لم تستطع اللحاق بركب المياة الفارة فسكنت فى مكانها تنتظر عودتها أيها من جديد..ولكن البشر بالتأكيد لا يتركونها لهذا اللقاء الشيق..فسرعان ما يسارع الناس بجمعها وشوائها وحفلات السمر والباربكيو تقام على شرفها وعلى شرف الأسماك الأخرى ذات المذاق الرائع والشهى والتى تشتهر بها المحافظة عموماً..هذا بالإضافة انه يمكنك جمع المحار والصدف الملون المذهل للإحتفاظ به ولإهدائة كتذكارات طبيعية جميلة لأصدقائك بعد عودتك.....
وفى لحظة واحدة تعود المياة من جديد لتغطى القاع الذى كان خالياً منذ قليل وترتفع الأمواج..المنظر الذى يكون مذهلاً ولا تملك إلا أن  تتعجب وأن تقول  فى سرك سبحانك ربى ما خلقت هذا باطلاً..الأمر الذى كان يذكرنى على نحو ما بقصة ابتلاع البحر لفرعون موسى وجنوده..فهى من المفارقات العجيبة أن تحدث هذه الظاهرة فى هذه المنطقة التى  يوجد فيها بالفعل آثار عبور موسى وفرعون..شىء ما مابين احسار المياة وعودتها بقوة..شىء يوحى بالغرق وربما بالسحر..سبحان الله!
ومن الظواهر المثيرة أيضاً هناك أنه يمكنك أن ترى الدولفين يتقافز فى الماء أمام عينيك بشكل طبيعى للغاية..دون تدخل من البشر..دون تدريب أو محايلةومنطقة رأس سدر فعلاً  بالفعل حافلة بأسماك الدولفين..الأمر الذى يبدو ممتعاً للغاية وقد رأيت بعينى أسماك القرش أيضاً ذات يوم وهى تحوم فى جماعات بالقرب من الشاطى فى احدى المرات التى كان فيها الموج عالياً والمياة على غير العادة شديدة الزرقة..تماماً مثلما يحدث فى المشاهد السينمائية..وللعلم فإن مياة رأس سدر أقل ملوحة من مياة  لأى منطقة أخرى فى المحافظة نفسها ! كما أن البحر خالى من الشعب المرجانية على عكس طبيعة البحر فى مدينة شرم الشيخ على بعد حوالى 260 كيلو من رأس سدر وهذه أيضاً من احدى العوامل التى تجعل من البحر فى سدر هادئاً ولا يجذب إلية السياح ممن يهون الغطس ورؤية الشعب المرجانية والأسماك الملونة البديعة..
زرت رأس سدر بشكل متكرر مع الأسرة وفى رحلات الدراسة..رأيتها على طبيعتها البكر عندما كانت شبه خاوية من القرى السياحية والمنتجعات..اليوم تغيرت رأس سدر تماماً..أصبح هناك ازدحام ومبان وبشر وأسمنت وضوضاء..يبدو هذا الفارق جلياً فقط فى أعين من رأوها على بكريتها ومع ذلك تظل رأس سدر هى المصيف  الهادىء والنظيف..يجب أن أعترف أن كل هذه المظاهر لم تؤثر فيها تماماً لأنها لم تغتالها..فطبيعة رأس سدر النقية هى ورقة السياحة الرابحة لها ..فكيف لا يحافظون عليها؟!
وفى الطريق للخروج من رأس سدر تستمر الرحلة بالمركبة على نفس الطريق الذى يربط كل مدن المحافظة بخيط واحد..طوال خروجك منها ستلتقى عيونك بالقرى السياحية والمنتجعات الملونة بألوان زاهية ..شىء يذكرك بالمدن الكرتونية المدبلجة أو كأنها مرسومة بألوان الباستيل الزاهية على اسكتش خشن فى خفة لا تحدها حدود ولا خطوط صارخة.....هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض القرى البدوية البسيطة التى يسكنها البدو..السكان الأصليين للمدينة..وهكذا يتجمع  الطابع البدوى السيناوى  مع المد العمرانى السياحى .. مزيج مدهش يعبر عن أصالة وحضارة وبقايا من زمن حنون لايزال يأبى أن يتركنا ويرحل عنا..والحقيقة تظل رأس سدر برغم روعة هذه المنتجعات وفخامتها جميلة بشواطئها الخاصة والنظيفة ..
ومدينة رأس سدر تتميز أيضاً عن بقية مدن محافظة جنوب سيناء بأن المعيشة فيها تعتبر عادية ومعتدلة عند مقارنتها بمدينة مثل شرم الشيخ مثلاً..توجد بها المحلات والكافيتيريات والمطاعم والأسواق.. وأسعار الشقق التى تعرض للإيجار للمصيفين تتراوح فى اللية بين 70-200 جنية فى الليلة وتتدرج فى امكانياتها وأساسها..ومعظم العاملين بها من أهلى مدينة السويس التى تبعد عنها بحوالى  30 كيلو تقريباً..أما البدو من أصحاب البلد الأصليين فيعملوا مثلاً على قيادة سيارات الأجرة (التاكسيات الداخلية والخارجية) وكذلك الزراعة بالتنقيط..والبدو ناس يتميزوا بالأمانه والخلق والكرم والوفاء بالوعد وشىء آخر يثير الإندهاش.. فى وسط هذه البيئة القوية تجد البدوى يعامل زوجته أو أمه أو أخته بمنتهى الرقة والحنو والإحترام..والمرأة البدوية تساند زوجها فى العمل ..فمثلا ً تصنع "الكليم " الذى يعتبر سلعة للبيع والرواج السياجى كذلك الإكسسوارات البدوية والملابس البدوية التى تجذب انتباه السائحات الأجنبيات..
ربما يفاجئك على الطريق جمل شارد ظهر فجأة ليعبر الطريق فى غنج ودلال..فالأرض أرضه والسماء سماءه..وان لم تكن سائقاً ماهراً حقاً فقد يصدم الجمل السيارة وفى هذه الحالة سيسقط الجمل صريعاً وستنقلب السيارة  فلذا من المفضل أن تكون القيادة على هذا الطريق معتدلة وبوعى وخاصة انه فى بعض أجزاءه يزخر بالمنحنيات ويبدو ملتوياً كالثعبان..
وتستمر الرحلة داخل هذه الأرض..وديان من الرمال وبحر تلتقيه عيناك من حين لآخر  عبر منحنيات الطريق ..تارة يبتعد عنك وتارة يقترب منك..بحر فى زرقته جمال آخاذ..وقرى متناسقة فى بناءها وتصميمها ولونها..وبرجولات على البحر من سعف النخيل الطبيعى وجريده..تبدو من بعيد مثل عرائس البالية الممشوقة القوام التى تتحرك وتدور وتظهر وتختفى مع دوران الطريق وحركة السيارة....عرائس تبدو وكأنها تعزف للبحر بالية "بحيرة البجع" الفتان .. ومنحوتات رائعة جذابة لأسماك وأصداف تواجهك كلما تقدمت فى الطريق  وجداريات من المازويك الدقيق الملون فى براعة واتقان  لأعماق البحر والطبيعة..تشعر كلما تقدمت فى المسير بأنك مشدوهاً فى محراب جمال هذه الطبيعة البرية الرائعة...
انتهت الجولة فى رأس سدر..ولم تنتهى فى سيناء..فكل شبر لن أكذب حينما أقول أننى أعرفه عن ظهر قلب..تفتح وعيى وكيانى واحساسى على هذه البيئة المفتوحة والطبيعة الساحرة..لاشك أن كل هذه المظاهر أثرت فى شخصيتى وجعلتنى مثلما أبدو الآن...
لا تزال هنااك مدينة أبوزنيمة وأبو رديس وطور سيناء وسانت كاترين وشرم الشيخ ودهب ونويبع وطابا..
وفى سيناء الشمالية تتجلى عروس الشمال..  العريش.. وكل المدن الأخرى التى تحتضنها مثل أبنائها الأعزاء...شمالاً وجنوباً عرفت شبه حزيرة سيناء كاملة...
وفى مصر الوطن.. تشبع احساسى من رحيق مدنها الأثيرة..كانت دمياط من أحب المدن لقلبى..فالنيل هناك يلتقيك مباشرة وجهاً لوجه  دون حواجز..وخاصة فى مدينة رأس البر واللقاء التاريخى الأزلى بين البحر والنيل..
وهناك بورسعيد والسويس والمنصورة بلدتى الأصلية والقليوبية والشرقية والغربية ..
حاولت أن ألملم شتات نفسى وأنا أكتب وأتذكر وأستدعى المشاهد بنوع من الحنين الجارف لأيام مضت كانت خالية من أى قيد...لابد أن أعترف أننى بذلت مجهوداً من أعصابى واحساسى لكى أكتب هنا من جوانيتى..فالحكى هنا يستنزف منى طاقة نفسية كبيرة..
لذا سأتوقف لألتقط أنفاسى وأربت على قلبى قليلاً.. وربما عدت بنوع آخر من الإحساس كى يستمر التداعى ويستمر المشوار واللقاء..أتمنى لو أن تكونوا استمتعتم ..وتصورتم..وكنت أرغب فى أن أجعل الرحلة مصورة..حافلة بالصور ولكننى للأسف عندى مشكلة فى النت منذ شهر تقريباً الأمر الذى يقلص من ارفاق الصور ولكننى أعدكم بوفرة عما قريب..فلقد هانت المشكلة وأوشكت أن تحل..
أشكركم ودائماً وأبداً فى أمان الله ورعايته..*

----------


## اليمامة

*الإسماعيلية....
*



*وعودة....قريبة..*

----------

